# My "new to me" skiff (hobie power skiff)



## anytide

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1220725394


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/2158039929.html


Construction: Longitudinal Fiberglass Reinforced Stringer System w/ titantium support in bow/stern and foam sandwich construction like Boston Whalers

Length 15’
Beam 5’-9”
Draft 8”
Transom Height 20-1/2”
Weight 425 pounds
Towing Weight 800-900 pounds
Capacity 4 persons/965 pounds


----------



## jrod0785

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

I like the lines of the boat! Looks like you have a solid start to a awesome project. And while looking at it more, kind of looks like the lines Brett is going for on the "Next" on his last post.


----------



## Brett

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Built like a Boston Whaler. Outer hull, inner liner, foam injected to bond together.
Very strong and light weight, originally intended for use as a beach launch through surf.


----------



## anytide

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

you said light -maybe original tiller option... 

This outboard utility has a fiberglass hull, is 15 feet long and 69 inches wide at the widest point. The boat weighs approximately 385 pounds with an empty fuel tank and without any gear or passengers. The maximum horsepower we have listed for this outboard boat is 25 hp


----------



## anytide

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

do you know the HIN # ?

Hobie Power 15 Power Skiff
Hobie Power 15 Power Skiff CC
Hobie Power 15 Power Skiff CC Dlx
Hobie Power 15 Power Skiff CC Fish
Hobie Power 15 Power Skiff Sport
Hobie Power 15 Power Skiff Std


----------



## firecat1981

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

I like it, kinda reminds me of a panga a bit.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Title says 1985 ccm vs 15' ccmk0503b585


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Preious owner stripped it down but it was a two benchseat side console model. So wht do you guys know about the skiff?


----------



## anytide

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

a lil history 
Born in California's big surf through a collaboration of Surf legend Hobie Alter, Surf Icon Phil Edwards, and Boat builder/designer Bill Potter, the Blue Water bred Hobie Power Skiff can take you just about anywhere and more comfortably and faster than any other boat in its class. This is an amazing example of a very rare 1985 Hobie Power Skiff. This cult classic boat is desired by divers and fisherman nationwide and has acheived cult-like status among in-the-know sportfishing and boating enthusiast forums across the internet. 



This 15' 2" modified V hull has a 5'9" beam and 7" draft. The boat is uniquely designed with hand laid composite hull and decks, and foam filled construction, making this hull truly unsinkable. Phil Edwards shaped the Hobie Power Skiff Hull to deliver a comfortable and secure ride with excellent stability. The beauty of this boat is that was designed for rough water, yet has a seven inch draft! It slices through the surf like butter, and equally important is the FACT THAT YOU STAY DRY! These boats were made with the finest materials available with Kevlar, carbon fiber, bi-directional E-Glass and titanium backing plates in all stress areas...in other words a tough boat that was built to last.


----------



## Salty_South

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

looks siiiiick!!


----------



## joshuabward

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

That is a beautiful boat, even with the faded gel coat.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

titanium,carbon fiber, kevlar, vacuum bagged? i paid 1300 bones for it lol. (score!) as you guys might b aware i have my other 13ft skiff(which i intend to keep for the rele skinny) i wanted something that was big enough to run down the beach durring summer for tarpon, spearfish and lobster out of, and the wife wouldnt complain in lol and still gets micro gas mileage and draft. at nearly 6 ft wide this boat has alot of interior space and should be very stable.kinda like the original suv of its day. and it has two drain holes for t5he deck that are about three inches big. i could take a wave over the side and it would rush out in seconds. i have a feeling this is gonna be a fun all around boat for the area im in. so has anyone here owned one?


----------



## doyle007

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

cut runner, I love your boat. Nice score. 

Go onto google, and put in Stripersonline Hobie Power Skiff. I started a thread there about three or four years ago on these boats, and it seems to now be the best source of information regarding them. The thread is now up to about 41 pages spanning a couple of years.

Good luck with it.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Hey thanks doyle, i went on the site and on like page 22 i foun my boat. I can tell by its the only side console in existence and by the red trailer winch, and it was in jacksonville fl. And the po told me thats where he got it


----------



## mark_gardner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

cool that your learning some history on the boat  congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

love it....


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Ughhh im jonezin to flip this thing over and start workin on it. What color should i do the inside and what color should i do the outside? I want a color that doesnt make the bow angle look so banannaish, i think darker colors show it more. Any ideas?


----------



## Brett

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

I'm thinking yellow with a brown and black bootstripe and a Chiquita logo...

                                        :-?

Oh...wait...you said you don't want banana-ish, my bad...

                                       [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------



## WhiteDog70810

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

I think high gloss black would look damn sexy. Don't be scared of dark colors.

Nate


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

i was thinking of copying caucasion sensations gloss black exterior and ice blue interior, it looks ill. but dark colors make it show its bananna shape more... :-/


----------



## davecatchesfish

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Sweet boat for sure! You got a great deal on it! Did the poling platform come with it?


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Nah i had that layin around but i got it for free, and my fiberglass cooler/benchseat was a freebie too. And if all pans out well i'll b getting a free little center console. They all need a little work but "free is for me!" ;D if anyone knows of or has a 40-70 hp motor they wanna sell 1000$ or less let me know cuz i need some propulsion!


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Finally had some time to get some work in on the boat. It looks like the previous owner shot the inside of the boat with birdshot cuz theres holes everywhere.. So i started sanding so i can cabosil the small holes and glass the bigger ones














im thinking about powering it with a mid 90s 70 hp evinrude 2 stroke power tnt. What do u guys think?(draft not a serious issue)


----------



## joshuabward

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

I personally think the johnsen/rude 70 2smoke is a great motor and underrated on it actual power.  My grandfather has a 1980 model on a 20 foot glassmaster (like the one below) that is in no way light and it pushes it 28 WOT cruises at 24 at about 6 gph with a 19 pitch prop.  This is not blazing fast but it will be on your boat.   

BTW they use the same tilt and trim as its bigger 2 smoke brothers (88,90,140,200,225....) so if you find one without tnt you can do the swap for cheap,  I did it on my grandpas motor and its very strait forward minus the rusty bolts


----------



## TheDude

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Congrats on an awesome boat. My first boat was a 15' Power Skiff. Had a 60 hp Jonhson on the back, and that thing hauled ass. Had an absolute blast jumping waves and running around in it. Incredibly seaworthy boat that rides better than anything that size/weight ever built...and the tennis ball sized scuppers shed water quick when it gets rough. I fished mine up to 10 miles offshore. Incredible little boat, I would love to find another one day.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

The Dude: finally some one thats had one! I would like to know how they ride, draft, are they stable?, are they a wet or dry ride? Ive never been in one, i just bought it and i am very curious to the pros and cons. I would appreciate your input. Ps how fast did it go with the sixty?


----------



## TheDude

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

It's been a while since I had mine (sold it about 16 years or 5 boats ago). But what I do remember is that the ride and handling was amazing and the boat was a blast to drive. I have no idea how fast the boat was with the 60 (no speed on the depthfinder and before GPS), but it felt like we were flying in it - probably mid 40s if I had to guess, maybe a little faster, pretty fast for a little 15. It was kind of a wet boat as there isn't much to knock down the spray...but the ride more than made up for it. Not sure about draft as I didn't fish skinny at the time. My boat also squatted with the 60 and 2 - 6 gallon gas cans in the stern...actually had to keep the scuppers plugged with tennis balls unless we were underway. I would guess that with a 40 and balanced out right, this is probably a 7-8" draft boat. Boat was an absolute blast to drive and rock solid - I was a teenager when I had it and did a ton of stupid things in that boat, but the fact that I'm still alive is a testament to what a great boat it is. Like I said, I would love to find another one in the future.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Sweet, its so hard to find anythin about these boats. Thankyou for the input. Im gonna put a normal center console and bench seat in the boat and "modernize" it a bit. Should turn out nice. Ahh hopes and dreams lol


----------



## tbayray

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Nice boat.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Thanks, i got the fiberglass cooler/benchseat an center console. They need a little ding and fiberglass repair but no biggie, especially being freebies. Frees for me..


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Had some time this weekend to work on the boat. Looks like someone took birdshot to the inside of the boat, i know what some of the holes are but really?!!







so i spent a whole day glassing and filling holes










































went fishing on sunday and when arriving back to the ramp i see a hobie skiff sittin on the beach, its a sign !!!







its not how i woulda set it up but oh well, the guy says they ride sweet and etc etc.. I wished he woulda taken me for a ride. Restoring a boat without ever riding in one hurts my mind..


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Spent yet another weekend working on the boat. No matter, it was too windy to fish anyways.. Inside of boat is near ready for primer!, time to flip it over and start the outside! Makin progress!


----------



## beyondhelp

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Looks good. That wind was brutal but it forced me to get a ton pf projects done I wouldn't have otherwise. 

Now I have all week to work on my big boat project...



What kind of scuppers are you planning? I was thinking of trying to make mine self bailing when I redo the transom and add some features down the road.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Im thinking about using tennis balls to plug te holes, i can pull them out when needed. If they still let water in im going to get the scuppers with the ping pong ball in them.. Problem is they dont let water out as fast as the original 3 in hole. And i plan on going places a 15 fter shouldnt b ;D


----------



## Gramps

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Looking good CR! How much free-board does that boat have? I take it you're not doing the work at the apt, eh?


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Thats a good question gramps, I i had to guess i would say right about two feet.. Yea lol no way i could do it at my apartment.. Its at my dads off becker rd. I can make lot o grinder noise and dust out there.


----------



## firecat1981

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*



> I i had to guess i would say right about two feet


2 feet of freeboard? . If so is that an extra extra long motor on the transom?


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Good point .. Probably more like 18in if i think about it more. Its at my dads so i cant walk out and measure it and i cant find it on the internet.. Brett!!!


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Spent the whole weekend workin on the boat, got about 3 hours of sainding/fairing and the inside will b ready for paint, time to start on the outside. Measured the freeboard. 16inches. Man i cant wait till its done. Oh i also had to dig out some foam and take a hole saw thru the stringer to run the rigging. (previous side console setup) stringer was soli fiberglass so i like that. No rot. The more i tear into the boat the more i find out how great the construction was on these boats. ;D


----------



## Ziobrtw

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Going to be a great project. Awesome boats. I love mine. Spent the winter restoring it. Now I am overly anxious for warm weather.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Tomz: how does it run with the 70? I bought a 91 johnson 70hp and was wondering what kinda numbers (speed) im lookin at.


----------



## Ziobrtw

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Cut runner: Last year I was running about 38-40mph. That was prior to scraping all the barnacles the previous owner left as a gift. Also a 19 pitch prop.


----------



## SilentHunter

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

still cant touch the wellcraft big money..... and if you do ill just prop foul you!


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Oh its gonna go faster than that..


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Got the skiff flipped over and ready for sanding and a little glasswork. After that, PAINT!!!!


----------



## TomFL

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Cut Runner, you know I was outta town for a bit so forgive me if this was obvious but I missed it: Is this the boat that you found all buried up in the weeds? If so, it's one heckuva find. 

Glad to see it's getting a new leash on life, should be an awesome little skiff. 

-T


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Tom: no, different skiff. That other one is still in the woods. I bought this little project a couple months ago. I think i have a skiff addiction and need help!!


----------



## TomFL

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Yeah, you've been bitten alright, no doubt about it. 

Been there, there is recovery for it!! And it's not in that paint can!

-T


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Where is the remedy?????


----------



## Swamp

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*



> Where is the remedy?????


Start getting paid for it, that will cure you. If not you are doomed! ;D

Swamp


----------



## SilentHunter

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

i know you worked on it. wheres the pics?

oh and your skiff will never touch the wellcraft.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Did some more finishing touches sanding and filling all the hairline scratches, still dont look like much but its smoooth and ready for COLOR!


----------



## mudd_minnow

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

HOT FUZZY PINK!!!! HOT FUZZY PINK!!!

Chicken! [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Dont laugh, i highly considered pastel pink. I was at a boatyard in palmbeach and i saw a (guessing) 70ft willis custom that was pastel pink, and its tender was a matching 39 venture in pastel pink. It was sick


----------



## captd

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

great looking... and those hulls have a great rep.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Danny: you ever been in one or know someone that has one?


----------



## mudd_minnow

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*



> Dont laugh, i highly considered pastel pink.  I was at a boatyard in palmbeach and i saw a (guessing) 70ft willis custom that was pastel pink, and its tender was a matching 39 venture in pastel pink.  It was sick


You do understand that all bets are off when you show up at the dock with a pink boat!!! ;D  If you have a pink boat, you must "by Law" wear a pink matching shirt while fishing.. ;D ;D ;D  (I read that in a statue somewhere)(I think) [smiley=1-headache.gif]

PINK is PINK no matter how faded it looks.

You put a pink color on a male dog, he becomes a wimp, he shys away from everything. you put a guy in a pink boat, the only thing he'll catch is a lot of hell from other fishermen. 

I've seen some pink hulls that looked great but, there still for girls..

;D ;D ;D


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Yea well when your (in the other guys case)riding up 40ft in the air in a $3000 teak chair in your 10million dollar boat burning 100 gal an hour, and laughing cuz you have so much money you cant spend it all if you tried, i doubt youll give a $hit what the guy in the puny jonboat getting swamped in your 6foot wake thinks about your boat.


----------



## captd

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

hey. i haven't. but i hear things, and even in the north east, they have a good rep. i know a guy right now who's been trying to track one down, to no avail... 
looks like you got a good one. they're supposedly really seaworthy, especially for being so light. 
run it in good health. talk to you soon.


----------



## captd

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

ps. i think pale pink is coool. shell pink, i think fender guitars used to call it.


----------



## mudd_minnow

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*



> Yea well when your (in the other guys case)riding up 40ft in the air in a $3000 teak chair in your 10million dollar boat burning 100 gal an hour, and laughing cuz you have so much money you cant spend it all if you tried, i doubt youll give a $hit what the guy in the puny jonboat getting swamped in your 6foot wake thinks about your boat.



That's funny and your completly right they don't care I've been in that situation in a flatback canoe 30 yards off a cruzer going 30 knots. They were lauphing at us as well as we were doing the same having fun ridding the waves.  

But, if I were to have a pink boat hull I would have to make a statement like floresant (bright) pink. Maybe put some designs on the side.


----------



## SilentHunter

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

polo pink dude... so sick

http://treasure.craigslist.org/boa/2405942893.html

heres a hobie power in town forsale.

i think you have made a good investment Royce. now lets rol and tip it!


----------



## captd

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

bright pink? now you lost me, royce... i was thinking really pale, subtle... you don't wanna scare the fish, do you?


----------



## mudd_minnow

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Maybe put some glitter or chrome shine on the hull to attract the fish. That might be awsome. Hot Pink with fish scaled chrome outline. Maybe even a fish design art work. Now that might look good.


----------



## SilentHunter

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

bass boat flake money green. or bass boat flake GOLD!

with big flakes.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Alrite enough BSing.. Got the outside of the hull taped and sprayed at 7am on memorial day. Its a good thing too cuz around 9-10am wind picked up from 3 knts to 30knts. It came out amazingly well, not even ONE bug landed in it!! Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics in the shade, when this things in the light it looks goood!





















and if you cant figure out what color it is, i mixed it miself. Its somewhere inbetween aquamist and valhalla green.Very soft, yacht like color


----------



## captd

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

wow, man... hard to tell, but it looks smoooooooth. and my kinda color, very pale... looks like a great job! post more.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Im goin back this weekend to paint the rest of the bottom white. I used duratec in the gelcoat and the pics are right when we finished sprayin cuz i had to leave. After duratec dries it becomes a "clearcoat" and looks very good. It turned out very well. Not one bug or leaf or anything in the paint


----------



## mudd_minnow

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

GREAT job, keep the pics comming. Your real lucky not to have any bugs, leaves, or anythine else in the paint. I've got love bug parts, stick parts, squral foot prints and other things in my hull. I'll sand them out soon enouph but your real lucky.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Yea, i was lucky. Buut i did take precautions. I sprayed it under one of those tarp carports, also i foun some old carpet in the trash and coveted the area in carpet, then i took a hose and wet the ground about 30ft completely around the boat-no dust, and i sprayed it at 7 am. ;D


----------



## SilentHunter

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

dont paint with no wind... love bugs will murder your freshness


----------



## mudd_minnow

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*



> Yea, i was lucky.  Buut i did take precautions. I sprayed it under one of those tarp carports, also i foun some old carpet in the trash and coveted the area in carpet, then i took a hose and wet the ground about 30ft completely around the boat-no dust, and i sprayed it at 7 am. ;D


MAN THAT's a great tip, water the area so the dust will stay down and spray in the morning no wind issue, cover the area to keep bug free, thanks for the ideas. I'll be moving my boats down here soon to do the same thing.


----------



## SilentHunter

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

you can easily make a frame and get some plastic and a staple gun and make a "rigged" paint booth.

just have a fan and make the frame to fit a medium size box fan for vent. and spray away. just dont have it for to long.

it would probly cost you 50 in wood and not very much in plastic tarps


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Bling bling!!!!!!! Just finished sprayin the bottom white. The two tone looks veeryy good and since they are light colors (valhalla green, white) they contrast well. Still a little hard to type, fumes got me feelin good.. 





















what do ya guys think???


----------



## noeettica

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Looking Good !

Even with a cartridge respirator I got hallucinations


----------



## floridanative1028

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Looks sick man. Tight work. Hopefully one of these days I'll get up your way to check it out.


----------



## mudd_minnow

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Dam dude, Thats a sweet job.


----------



## SilentHunter

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

but..... BUT THAT AINT ENOUGH!

then a line.....something like a ruthless hartless vicious champion thats ever been or some sillyness like that?

poker tonight royce see ya there.

ps looks epic


----------



## kaioticone

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*



> Yea well when your (in the other guys case)riding up 40ft in the air in a $3000 teak chair in your 10million dollar boat burning 100 gal an hour, and laughing cuz you have so much money you cant spend it all if you tried, i doubt youll give a $hit what the guy in the puny jonboat getting swamped in your 6foot wake thinks about your boat.


I apologize this is probably off subject by now, but this is freaking hilarious! Ok, sorry for that, I will return to reading this excellent post.

ED: Ok I'm caught up, looks awesome, can't wait to see her on the water.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Hey thanks guys for all the complients!


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Well got "some" time to wetsand/buff the boat, till it rained . Got one side an the transom done.. Heres a quick pic i took as it was dumping rain


----------



## SilentHunter

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

ugly


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

At least my boat shines....


----------



## SilentHunter

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

shine it up. fish dont see the dullness creepin


----------



## floridanative1028

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Man I was just thinking about this boat and came to the computer to send a WTF is taking so long message! But it looks like your gettin it done. Now flip that thing and slap some power on her.

@FreeDiver
wet paint is the ultimate camo because when the fish come up to you they see themselves and think you're family.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Ha dont worry about me, i cant stand this thing not being done. Ive just been trying to go fishing here and tere to keep me sane. Never thought about camo as a reflection. . While on the subject: why do big center console paint pictures of fish on the bottom of their boat? That cant really work..


----------



## Brett

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

I remember the first time I saw a guy taping stencils to the underside of his hull.
Asked and he explained that in tournaments: anything legal he could do to gain an advantage he'd do.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&xhr=t&q=fish+stencil+on+bottom+of+hull&cp=12&pq=fish%20on%20bottom%20of%20hull&pf=p&sclient=psy&source=hp&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=fish+stencil+on+bottom+of+hull&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=4f2ea2b70538467f&biw=1280&bih=579


----------



## floridanative1028

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Not sure about that man but I guess if you're going to go as far as not bringing delicious nutritious bananas on board you might as well paint some fish on your boat.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Haha bananas...


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Got the rest of the boat buffed, waxed. And put on my custom fl#s. Forgot the silicone/5200 so i couldnt get the bow and stern eyes in  oh well, that dont take long














. Suuper smooth n shiny yacht quality finish ;D


----------



## jrod0785

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Looks freakin awesome man! Cant wait to see more pics with her right side up.


----------



## snark

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

I had one of these about 15 years ago. Fantastic boat. I had a Yamaha Pro 50 on mine and it was quick. Mine was a center console Fisherman model. There's a lot of info online about these boats. My hull was not foamed below the deck, just in the floatation pods at the rear and in the front. I had Lenco tabs on mine. The boat really responds well to tabs. They are sensitive to weight distribution so moving the battery and tank as far forward as possible will help, especially if you want to pole the boat. I'll have another some day. Great job.


----------



## SilentHunter

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

[smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif]

finally


----------



## captd

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

man, that is sharp lookin. hope all is well.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

And the build goes on!! Ive been a bit more in the fishing mood than the "sanding the boat mood" since were right in the middle of prime fishing time of the year and i have my perfectly capable 13' skiff. Anyways, me and a couple friends got her rightsided and i had to adjust and repair the whole trailer, as every U-bolt snapped  , also got the bow eye in and set the console and my possible seat in the boat to get an idea of what space i have and whats gonna go where etc etc. Hers some pics





















sorry bout the bad "in the sun i-phone pics" and the boats reel dirty


----------



## Guest

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Looks awesome, but I still would keep it a tiller!


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

I know.. Buut i already have a tiller boat and long runs get kinda tiring, even with the steering friction locked. And i have a 70 for the boat and i dunno if i wanna do 50mph with a tiller..


----------



## oysterbreath

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

WOW! Looks great! You did an incredible job with the paint! Valhalla green...are you serious? Is that really a commercially available paint color? That's a sweet name! lol A really pail green sounds like a sweet little boat color. I've been thinking about something a bit more pale than seafoam green and valhalla might need to be put on my list of prospective paint colors!


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Hey thanks Oysterbreath, yep valhalla green. Also on the awlgrip color charts there is a color called aquamist that is very very close and equally as cool looking. Might fit your bill perfectly!


----------



## Guest

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

The 70hp should scream in that thing.

Are you going to be using this to dive from? I would just keep it nice and clean.......maybe a mini tower!


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Brazilnut: yea im gonna freedive/spearfish and lobster from the boat, so im gonna keep it light and open as you said. Funny thing is ive been watching Matlatcha Cody's build and thought about the same mini tower(actually ive lost sleep thinking about it)
Everybody that has one of these with a 70 says gps right at 50mph. Now, this is coming from the stripersonline.com where everybody is from new england and doesnt know how to set up a boat like we do here in the south, no offense. Also their boats have all the bow rails and huge consoles etc. Mine is pretty light. Me and another buddie can deadlift it up to our chests no problem. The console literally weighs 20 pounds, and the cooler will be the same. So the boat is gonna be very light and spacious, as im gonna keep it very open and clutter free. Add the right prop, engine trim, and engine height and if i cant get a solid real 50mph on the gps , somethins wrong.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Ok, so i got a good amount of sanding/finishing of prep work done on the inside. But now heres my dillema. I want to keep the boat uncluttered as possible. While i love the ease and versatility of an external tank, i dont want it in my way. I also have to figure where im gonna put the batteries. Also, im about 85% certain im gonna have a 5 gal freshwater washdown, no idea where thats goin. Im thinkin im probably gonna have to cut the floor up for some of this stuff. P.s i dont wanna put the batterys or anything in the front hatch, cuz thats where my anchors goin, since im not puttin a trolling motor on this boat. Heres a pic of the inside layout, tell me what you would do


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Ok, so i know ive been slacking, i can see all the shame fingers. So i went to marine connection liquidators in ft pierce and bought a nice 16 gallon aluminum below deck tank for $80! Cant even buy a red one that size for that much! Anyways, my plan is to cut the floor out and make it removable for serviceablilty, glass in a lip for it to sit on and silicone it down like the jupiters do, works very well i might add. Heres some pics in chronological order.






















As far as i know im gonna have the only hobie power skiff with an in deck tank in the world. What do ya guys think?


----------



## floridanative1028

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

That's badass. What kind of range do you think you'll get with that 70?


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: My "new to me" skiff*

Thanks, honestly if it will last me a whole day of runnin around im good with that. My range was 15-20gal i wanted to get, but this 16 gal fit PERFECT and couldnt argue the price.


----------



## Creek Runner

My 18 gallon I had in my Whaler, with the same motor 89' model would run all day no problem.


----------



## cutrunner

Cool, did you ever see what mpg you were getting at cruise?


----------



## fsae99

With my 60 Johnson I get 5 MPG at cruise (4500RPM). Although that was July heat, 2 weekends ago I got little over 6MPG at WOT. I would not expect more than 5MPG out of a 70.

Brett posted in thread about GPH for Each HP

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1317655276/0


----------



## SilentHunter

its going to get us far enough to kill everything and get us home... thats all that matters my brother.

your going to need a few pairs of JL's and an amp for this one thoe.... we need make it known whos comin.


----------



## dwin

you will love your power skiff. It was my first new boat bought in 86 w/ a 50 evinrude ran it all over florida for years. I still have not seen a boat that runs as skinny & takes the rough stuff as well. A friend in fort pierce has one that I have been eyeing up, if I get rid of a boat that will be my replacement


very nice work & enjoy

looks tippy


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks guys. Im really hoping that this skiff cuts thru chop good, im getting tired of getting beat around in my old age (24).. 
Finster: was the boat notably tippy or wet?
I dunno, havent ever even put her in water yet... :-/


----------



## dwin

> Thanks guys. Im really hoping that this skiff cuts thru chop good, im getting tired of getting beat around in my old age (24)..
> Finster: was the boat notably tippy or wet?I dunno, havent ever even put her in water yet... :-/



back then it was considered very tippy, but there wasn't much to compare it to, nowdays I would consider it not too tippy relatively. however quartering seas will get you wet.  
  
you will love how it handles the chop & it would be my only pick for a 15' in "big" seas, it was designed as a surf class racer,  mine had a roll bar!. loved jumping wakes with it & ran the beach from st. lucie inlet to ft. pierce many times when I probably shouldn't have

Now you're making me want it back

we should hook up & fish sometime. I live up on the drive near midway. I can show you what a panga will do.

love to take a ride in the hobie.
somewhere I have the original advertisement for it. I'll try to find it


----------



## SilentHunter

Hey finster! i loved fishing that area in my 10 ft jon boat when i was a kid...felt like forever running WOT with my 7 horse and 3 gallons of gas. i lived at the end of skyline and indian river drive it used be a black and white japanese style house. 

what size panga do you have?

and Big money when you get back in town lets make a mission... i know a fish thats been itchin to get the trigger "if you know what i mean"  i need some fresh meat im sick of puttin the hurtin on the snook this season. there all to big!


----------



## dwin

Freediver -yep I know the house you're talking about, went to FIT there in Jensen in the 70's and lived in a little house near you, I think its a palm reader fortune teller now. I had an unknown  brand 14' fiberglass skiff w/ 9.9 johnson, I think I put a thousand miles on that thing running & fishing all over the river. Mostly WOT
.
Then I got the Hobie, & my horizons expanded to all of Florida, man I miss that boat

Now I still run all over the river either in a white Gheenoe LT25 w/25hp Yammy or in a 22' Panga(mostly nuke plant to Round Island lately) & all over Florida (takin the LT to Flamingo for a 5 day  Swampsgiving [smiley=woot.gif] )   . 

If you see a white Panga with a 115  Etec acting like it wants to be a microskiff it's probably me


----------



## Creek Runner

> If you see a white Panga with a 115  Etec acting like it wants to be a microskiff it's probably me


Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are!


----------



## cutrunner

Finster: when this things done we'll go, just keeP in touch. You can reminice (spelling?) i gotta have it done before mid spring/summer


----------



## SilentHunter

> Finster: when this things done we'll go, just keeP in touch. You can reminice (spelling?) i gotta have it done before mid spring/summer


 you gotta have it done by the end of december.... there isnt much to do. lets make it happen in a weekend!


----------



## cutrunner

Dry times take longer than a weekend..


----------



## dwin

whenever it's ready I'm ready

I  stay ready


----------



## SilentHunter

we need to brookercraft mission to the honey pot soon.


----------



## cutrunner

Yea i know.. I need to get it running again.. Its gonna run like a raped ape when im done


----------



## cutrunner

Well, finally got to work on the boat some more today. Im beginning to realize i dont have as much spare time as i used to, so i flipped my younger brother and andrew jackson to do some of the final finish sanding and fairing on the inside of the boat to get it ready to be sprayed. But, today i crawled into the 9inch berth of the hull and dug out all of the foam from the hull. (yea some of u guys are gonna hate me.) im gonna replace it with styrofoam wherever i can. The foam was holding water in the back and front but dry in the center where the pie hole is. I probably removed 25 pounds from an already light hull.. Anyways the boat is gonna get dual bilge pumps as well for the offshore use. I cleaned my fuel tank and gave it 3 thick coats of 3M rubberized truck bed coating for some serious corrosion resistance, and made a mold for the hatch lip that is gonna hold up the hatch over the fuel tank. Sorry no pics this week


----------



## cutrunner

Upon realizing that i dont have enough time to work on it, it is now up for sale. NOT! Haha, i swapped places with it and took it to my house so i can really get some progress moving. Get ready for a whole lotta updates/progress. Some pics from today..





















;D


----------



## cutrunner

Started building my livewell tub. I found an old cooler in the trash and separated the 2 part liners. The outer liner was perfectly smooth, no lines, and with nice rounded edges. And at 10 gallons, it fits perfectly in my center console under the seat. So im popping a mold off of it.














im curious to see how it comes out. Also spent about $220 on the livewell setup, all ss thru hulls, on off valves, white septic hose, and every thing else. Its gonna be a trick setup. Stay tuned!


----------



## Creek Runner

Sweet


----------



## cutrunner

Got some more done last night and today. I released the mold from the plug. It came out great. But i need more fiberglass to make a product. I also epoxyed a pvc board pad for the bilge pump and float switch, gelcoated the bilge area, blew all my holes for all my thru hulls, livewell pickup, drain, bilge pump etc. i mounted the livewell pickup, with on/off valve and pump. Also ran the hose, cut to length, double hose clamped opposing directions.  mounted the bilge pump as well. Heres some pics.







mold


----------



## cutrunner

Been working on the boat every second i had during the holidays, installed a few more things, ran all the hoses and hangers, got my livewell tub out of the mold, just gotta tab it into the console with some glass. Im gonna divert some attention to the console, and get it painted and done, before the rest of the inside of the boat, so i can mount all my steering and controls and switches while its off the boat. (much easier). Heres a pic of the livewell tub. It looks weird in the pic but its straight.







hopefully the round edges and pretty ocean blue color keeps my baits alive and happy!


----------



## SilentHunter

we need to put a weekend aside and make some better progress on this thing! we need to fish some ft pierce flats soon! but its lookin sick! you need you some LEDS for that livewell!


----------



## cutrunner

> you need you some LEDS for that livewell!


. I got two, also, as you know how i love to set the bar high, plexiglass livewell lid!


----------



## cutrunner

Pay no mind to the protective brown cover


----------



## dwin

Sweeter every day

Keep up the good work, 
It will be way nicer than new!

can't wait to see it in the water


----------



## nickd89

Awesome build, following it closely as i picked up an 85 hobie skiff as well and have big plans for it. cant wait to see it done man


----------



## cutrunner

> Awesome build, following it closely as i picked up an 85 hobie skiff as well and have big plans for it. cant wait to see it done man


Sweet deal man!!!! Post up some pics, etc!! As far as im concerned ive searched hours and hours on the web and cant find anything near as extensive as the build im doing on mine. (not bragging, just saying. Build information is very hard to find on these boats


----------



## junkin35

These posts are killing me!!!!! I love it. I've got an 86' Powerskiff with factory side console I'm dying to get started on, but after power removal to get started on mods I broke my hip and have been laid up since Oct 1st. I guess you could say I'm "livin Powerskiff" vicariously through your updates. Keep em coming ... and the skiff is SICK!!!! Mike ;D


----------



## cutrunner

> These posts are killing me!!!!!  I love it.  I've got an 86' Powerskiff with factory side console I'm dying to get started on, but after power removal to get started on mods I broke my hip and have been laid up since Oct 1st.  I guess you could say I'm "livin Powerskiff" vicariously through your updates.  Keep em coming ... and the skiff is SICK!!!! Mike ;D


Thats cool!, thought i was the only one on the site that had one. Who knew? Thats cool, mine was originally a side console as well, but it was stripped when i bought it. I just tabbed in the livewell to the console, and cut the opening for the plexiglass hatch, its gonna look A+++! i would take a pic but its still upside down curing  but i wont leave yall hanging.


----------



## qwerty

Dude that's amazing work. Are you planning on refilling it with foam (to some extent) or running it old school?


----------



## cutrunner

Im gonna try and get as much foam back in as i can, it most likely wont be enough to keep it afloat, but oh well. The whole space below the floor is being used by all the pumps in the back, then the gas tank in front of that, then the fresh water tank in front of that for the freshwater washdown. Yes, i said freshwater washdown in a micro..


----------



## cutrunner

Thank you btw!!


----------



## qwerty

Oh I'm totally down with a FW washdown on any saltwater boat; I can't stand seeing dried salt all over brightwork, motor shroud, reels etc. It just screams "you've got an hour of work after you're done playing."


----------



## cutrunner

Oh yea, also nice for when im camping on the spoil islands or spearfishing, so i can quick shower before the ride in and inthe car


----------



## CapnK

Simpler, cheaper, & usable off-boat if you are camping: try using a pump up sprayer _(Google images)_ for fresh water rinsing / showers. You'll be amazed how far a couple of gallons of freshwater will go in one of these things. Leave it in the sun for a hot shower at the end of the day - works great, no wiring, less weight because it uses less water to do just as good a job.


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks lowcountry, i might get one of those as well, but still gonna have a fresh water wash down.
Anyways, finally got a little more time to tab a couple more layers of glass up, the started blowin holes with the hole saw for all the fittings and lights etc. now i just gotta foam the sides and bottom. The sides have 3 1/2 inches around for foam, so its gonna be well insulated. Check it out.


----------



## floridanative1028

clean


----------



## Creek Runner

Looks good! [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## CapnK

Very nice! You'll have happy baits...


----------



## SilentHunter

finally saw in person. man this thing is going to be a killing machine. when its done and out and about... people are going to want this boat. the hull is sick.


----------



## cutrunner

Had some time today so i sprayed the console. Had the usually couple bugs land in it lol its probably gonna need to be wet sanded and buffed to be perfect


----------



## cutrunner




----------



## qwerty

Where are you putting the fuel filler cap?


----------



## cutrunner

Unfortunately i think it might have to be in the console, unless i come up with a different solution, which i am currently pondering. 
Spent the day wet sanding and buffing the console, mounting the livewell lid, and mounting my custom rod holders. It came out very good, so good, its hard to stop lookin at it lol, i doubt my phone pic will do it justice..






















I cant wait to mount the control box, steering, flush mount compass, speakers, cup holders, and nav lights!!!!!! But i need mo-monies first


----------



## qwerty

You doing hydraulic steering?


----------



## cutrunner

No, not at the moment. When i can afford newer power im goin all out


----------



## luisjgc

>


what kind of paint did you use or gel coat?
looks real good.


----------



## Creek Runner

Looks sweet!


----------



## cutrunner

Gelcoat with duratek additive. The wet sanded and buffed pictures look better than the copied pic


----------



## qwerty

What was the under-deck clearance for the fuel tank?


----------



## SilentHunter

he had to cut some foam out. and got a low profile tank.


----------



## cutrunner

If memory serves me, since it wasnt long ago, from the bottom of the V to the top (underside) of the floor there was 9-10 inches in the center and as you worked your way out to the stringers it went to 6 in of clearance. I got a brand new aluminum tank for about $100 and it fit fine. I was just scared when i cut the floor that i was gonna cut into stringers and stuff, i didnt, but i got very very lucky. If you wanna take on this same job i can help you with any measurement you need, as i assure you, you wont find that info anywhere on the web. I tried calling blazer bay, cuz they had the molds, they couldnt, wouldnt help..


----------



## qwerty

Actually I am pondering the idea of copying you, that would really clean up the back deck. If you could shoot me the tank dimensions and rudimentary cut template that would be awesome. I've got a few significant mods I'm working out right now, I'll be sure to post my progress in my thread, just planning it out so far.


----------



## junkin35

Cut, I'm working on mounting the poling platform on my Powerskiff and I'm kinda stuck... I can suck it in a couple inches with ratchet straps and mount it between the boxes at the stern with 8 bolts or leave it spread wide and get 4 bolts inside the boxes and 4 will have to be through the transom and go inside the boxes. I haven't cut into the boxes yet(I plan to and put round access hatches to get to steering and wiring) and was wondering if they are packed tight with foam or hollow? any help is much appreciated. Will post pics as I go. Mounted a ratchet type jack plate with 4" setback today and a Honda 50 4stroke. H2O soon!!!
mike


----------



## cutrunner

My skiff didnt have foam in the rear "humps", just down the center inbetween the two stringers. There might be foam in there tho.. Either way it comes out pretty easy.


----------



## hooked-up

looks great. Where do you get the live well lid like that?
tom


----------



## junkin35

"My skiff didnt have foam in the rear "humps", just down the center inbetween the two stringers. There might be foam in there tho.. Either way it comes out pretty easy."


THANKS.


----------



## cutrunner

Junkin: your setup sounds really good. Take some pics and get some speed numbers. Those honda 50's are extremely good on gas
Tabasco: i got it at a marine liquidator store up in ft pierce, but any plastics shop can make them, and suprisingly cheapER than you would think. Its the latches that hurt the wallet!

Just installed the JL audio speakers in the console and the Ocean Led underwater lights on the transom, im jumping the gun as i got more pressing issues to deal with, but hey, im havin fun installin all the goodies!
Right now i really am spending alot of time building the "bulkhead boxes" that are gonna hold the fresh water tank and the fuel tank. After i get those two mounted its back to "the paint shop" so i can spray the inside!!!!!


----------



## cutrunner

Started glassing in the "tub" or whatever its calle that hold the gas tank in place., the water tank is in and done, and it isnt going anywhere,ever! Once the tanks in, all i gotta do is epoxy the lips to the bottom of the floor for the gas tank hatch to sit on then a tiny bit more prep work, then the inside is ready for paint!!! I had a dream about it last night and it came out awesome. Heres some pics of the boring stuff ive been doing


----------



## Guest

Look'in good! Is this going to be ready for lobster season in August? ;D


----------



## SilentHunter

its gunna be ready for merkin grouper season in the keys!


----------



## cutrunner

> Look'in good! Is this going to be ready for lobster season in August? ;D


Oh yeaaa it will. Im hoping to have it done in a month maybe a little more. More for money reasons.. Or lack thereof.. Everyone reading this knows that building the boats cheap, its all the rigging that hurts the wallet.


----------



## cutrunner

Been working on the boat day in, day out. Before work inthe morning, after work and weekends. The gas tank is glassed in and done 3 layers of biax on 2 six inch wide strips should do, i hope. Then i glassed strips of biax where the hole was cut to seal in the foam. Ground the edges off, then cut my strips of fiberglass to use as the lip that holds the floor cutout. Got one clamped up with some west system 610 epoxy. I would have liked to do them all at once but i didnt have enough clamps.








My goal is to have the inside painted by the end of the weekend! The end is in sight! Stay tuned ;D


----------



## SilentHunter

slackin on the bubble buster homie.... atleast your boat isnt waterlogged like someone we know ;D


----------



## cutrunner

Couldnt bust the bubbles out of the gas tank straps. The bubbles are only on the first laye mating to the tank. Its not meant to stick anyways.. Polyseter resin dont stick to 3m rubberized truck bed coating, hell i dont think west system does.. I know the tank is gonna have a vent but its still going to expand and contract. It it was tightly held down, and the gas expanded, guess where its going? Out the vent, down the side of the hull! Dont worry kimosabe' , i got this.


----------



## Guest

I missed what you are going to power it with.


----------



## cutrunner

Completely gone thru, repainted, semi hopped up johnson 70 hp 2 stroke 3 cylinder. A good motor, not my first motor of choice, but a good motor


----------



## SilentHunter

the hobie needs a 90 yamaha 2 stroke. nuckin.


----------



## cutrunner

Finally had a break in our lovely weather to spray the inside of the boat. It came out really good, now tomorrow i have to tape of the nonskid and get that on. Theres going to be alot of tape line work on the boat















Crappy phone pics


----------



## qwerty

Beautiful.


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks, i nonskided it today. It looks sooo awesome!!! I took a pic but the sun was on it so bad you couldnt see anything...  but im gonna post a few when the light is right. I got about 3 hours just in taping the nonskid lines, and with the light green nonskid and white smooth parts it really just sets it off


----------



## Recidivists

Those Hobie Skiffs are so beautiful. Don't you have a little digital camera instead of your phone? It looks great now, but when she's done she will need some photogenic justice.


----------



## qwerty

Dude I just noticed that our decks are completely different materials. Mine is a honeycomb matrix type composite and yours looks like some kind of marine fiberboard. You can see it in my thread. Nonskid all looks similar though, I wonder when they made the switch.


----------



## cutrunner

Yours looks like nidacore, i think mines divinicell.., not sure. Its lookin good, whats with the giant clamshell on the stbd side?


----------



## qwerty

Fuel vent, yeah it's pretty huge.


----------



## cutrunner

And now for the long awaited inside pictures!!!!


----------



## Brett

I dig the fuel tank access hatch. Very impressive bit of use of existing materials.
You spent some time and effort modifying that section of deck you cut out. 
Continue with the restoration/modification....I'll keep watching.

                                           [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## qwerty

Super clean, you going to silicon the fuel access hatch in place?


----------



## cutrunner

:ken
Yes, going to silicone it in place. Alot of bigger boats do it and it works well, and is very nice for maintenence
I just havent done with the fuel lines or sender yet


----------



## cutrunner

:brett
Thanks for the compliments, ive got a whole lotta time fabbing and grinding and fitting that hatch in place. Its a good feeling when i can spark ideas into someone as wise as yourself


----------



## jrod0785

I am very impressed cut runner!!! Keep up the awesome work man!! Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## captd

wow, royce... that is sick lookin. by the way, thanks for helping my buddy jensen... he bought the jones, the thing flies, and it's gorgeous. thanks again.


----------



## cutrunner

Pc fisherman: thanks alot, trust me, i cant wait till its done either. I feel like im finally over the "hump" and progress is going to come quick

Danny: thanks alot , im glad i could help. Hows fishing?, u still up north or in the keys?


----------



## swampfox

SWEEET!!!! I bet you will be on the water in a month.


----------



## TARPON69

Awsome work : Ilove this bote,exxelent job.


----------



## Cracka

Great job mate, what paint and nonskid did you use.


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks guys i sprayed the white (smooth) gelcoat with duratech clear additive, and rolled the nonskid with gelcoat as well


----------



## cutrunner

Got a ton more work done the last couple days. Hooked up all the livewell plumbing,siliconed and thrubolted the center console (pita), got the front hatch on, all weatherstripping in the hatches, all the pie holes and bilge acces hatch in, nav lights in console etc..


----------



## Recidivists

How'd you manage to tighten up on the thru bolts? With your arm through the deck access? BTW, you have IMO the sexiest build on here in quite some time. You had a very good boat to start this project with.


----------



## qwerty

Startin' to look like a fishin' machine.  Your baits are gonna be rockin' out with that speaker placement


----------



## qwerty

Are you going to be mounting a push poll? I just picked up a 21 ft Stiffy graphite and am having trouble figuring out how to strap it down. There are rail mountable clips that could work up front but I'm not even sure if I want to keep the rail or not. The little two inch lip thing around these boats is kind of annoying; just high enough to make it hard to mount over and not wide enough to mount directly on top of.


----------



## cutrunner

Ha ha i hear ya. Its alot better than trying to mount stuff on a rolled gunnel boat tho! I say you 86 th bow rail. My reason for that is , is its just gonna get in your way with a trolling motor, pushpole, fishing, and in some situations sitting at the dock, and it wont keep anybody "in" the boat if they slip and fall, heck if anything its just gonna hurt them worse on the way down..

Oh and i found an aluminum plate in the hull the otherday! Its in the floor right where the hinge mounts that holds the front hatch down. I changed hinges and went to drill new holes, lol i found the aluminun and had to get my tap to tap new threads..


----------



## cutrunner

> How'd you manage to tighten up on the thru bolts?  With your arm through the deck access?  BTW, you have IMO the sexiest build on here in quite some time.  You had a very good boat to start this project with.


Thankyou i really appreciate that! I had my neighbor (good friend) help me with the console thru bolting. Sucker aint going anywhere!!


----------



## qwerty

Yeah my glass guy said he found plates all over the floor where the center console and seat were mounted. 

I've been thinking about losing the rail big time, then I'll have more bulky boat parts clogging up my house and craigslist. What do you recommend for sealing up the holes where the rail was mounted? I also need to fill the holes where the bimini hardware was and the leftover holes from the seat/cc.


----------



## cutrunner

3m marine filler. Not silicone please lol. Some people will tell you epoxy filler, which is very good, but you cant gelcoat back over it.


----------



## cutrunner

Heres a couple more pics, i made working on any of the pumps in the bilge very easy. Also note my hi tech anchor holder and spring hatch holder and weatherstripping


----------



## Creek Runner

Boat is looking good.


----------



## cutrunner

Just got a large parts order in, so i gots some more riggin to do.
I should have a little time tonite to get some more done.


----------



## qwerty

HA! That is exactly where I'm going to put my anchor now.  Where did you score that weather stripping and what did you stick it down with?

Man I joined the stipersonline forum and they are NAZIS over there.  I posted a link to my build thread, deleted, then I just _mentioned_ microskiffs and that was enough for a delete on its own.  They expect me to post my whole build thread again in their forum, 2 pages or not, that's a PITA.  Someone tried to start a dedicated HPS forum but it never got off the ground apparently, that would be nice...


----------



## cutrunner

Taco weatherstripping. You can get it at westmarine, kinda pricey, but the backside already has 3m glue on the back so you know its good!

Haha yes! Dude i know, i read that whole thread from start to finish, there was like three useful posts on the whole thread.. I was on the dedicated forum, restoration and all, but one day it just wasn there anymore . There is no real good info on there, all they talk about is how to plug the scuppers and a bunch of other nonsense.. As far as im concerned my first page of this thread has more info than that whole thread. Theres 5 hobie skiff owners on here now (that i know of) and thats pretty cool. Before i started this thread there was no mention of their existence, just ankona this or ankona that.. Now it seems like they are comin out of the woodwork ;D


----------



## shanerain55

Boat is looking great cut runner. I just picked up the cooler seat Ken had for sale to put in my little skiff. I keep looking at yours and can't help, but drool!


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks Spectre, appreciate it.
Fresh water washdown port (all hooked up)
And fuel lines and mechanical sender (never fails)















Theres alot goin on in this little boat


----------



## junkin35

CR, the boat is looking great!  Be proud of it, that's the most loved HPS I've ever seen.  I will start posting on mine soon.  Just got off the crutches  a little while back and moving good and have made a couple trips in mine but haven't done anything thread worthy.  Still just a 50 Honda on a HPS but I will say I ran through some rough $#@& this weekend and stayed bone dry and the A$$ is not sore!!!!! These little skiffs handle chop so well I was shocked.  You won't believe it when you get it in the water.  And be ready to fly with that 70.  I changed props on my 50 and was running mid 30's at 4900 rpms.  I should get 39-40 when I'm propped right and turning 5500.  Keep it up, your HPS is sick      MIKE


----------



## cutrunner

Hey thanks alot Mike. Its good to hear some real gps and rpm numbers. 

Well i kinda skrewed the pooch a little and made a slight bo-bo..
Upon doing more rigging, as i was mapping out where everything is going on the dash, it occurred to me that my dash is 20 inches wide and my speakers come 3.5 inches in on each side right where the helm and control box go giving me 13 inches to mount the helm and control box, which isnt enough with a 13inch wheel. So, now to make it work, i have to go to the custom plastics shop in town and have 2 one inch thick spacers made to give me two more inches of room. So now it will work but its gonna be tight.. Maybe 1.5-2 inches crom the throttle handle to the wheel. Good thing i got a power knob. ;D


----------



## qwerty

Ouch, at least you already figured a workaround. You could always sell your speakers to me and pick up some less expensive shallow mounts :

I'm running out of room fast on my console; might have to get creative to get the gps/finder in the right place.


----------



## cutrunner

Thats a no can do! Lol
Yea my consoles gonna be "busy".
Between the livewell, steering, speakers, rod holders, control box, tach, cup holder,gps,vhf, fresh water fill, gas fill and compas.. Oh well ;D


----------



## cutrunner

I did a re-rig on electronics for a guy recently and i was "going" to get his 5212 garmin.. I was going to build up the dash and flush mount that sucker! Oh well


----------



## zonkel2

More info here than anywhere. Found out about my bow storage with pics and pics of a transom from Ken. Many thanks, I took my HPS skiff out friday, launched from St Pete harbor, It was speed week, poker runs and lots of sail boats racing, what a gas. Not ready to restore my boat yet, but i'am taking it all in,,, Thanks Bono


----------



## cutrunner

Glad i could help.

Got some more time tonight to work on the boat. 
Got the bow pop up cleat on, my freshwater washdown hose and spray nozzle holder, and i got my cooler seat turnbuckeled in place with kennedy tie downs (good product!)
When my control box gets in i can mount my steering and my tach and everything else.


----------



## qwerty

Clean as usual, you need to jack something up so the rest of us don't feel so inadequate. 

I think I'll be getting a manual pump sprayer for my washdown, someone mentioned it earlier in the thread, sounds like a good cheap solution although a bit ghetto.


----------



## cutrunner

Haha lol im not allowed to jack anything up. I suspect you wont be jacking up any wiring in your boat 

Thatl work wor a washdown. I went all out cuz i figured i could use it as leverage to get the wifes approval.


----------



## qwerty

Yeah I finally got the wife on board talking about snorkeling and blah blah blah, now she's helping pay for some stuff!  She went halvsies on the GPS/finder and bought my (well I guess 'her') VHF  [smiley=1-hypno.gif]


----------



## cutrunner

True!!
Well, i went to the plastics shop to get the starboard spacers made for my speakers.
Im clearly in the wrong friggin buisness... 
$110 for 2 spacers..
Theyre gonna be alot nicer than if i made them so i guess i cant say anything.
Besides, its the only (worth a dang) plastic shop in the county, so they got everybody by the ball$ :'(


----------



## qwerty

You got railed dude, that stuff doesn't look too hard to work with, you could have made them from MDF and sealed it with resin too.  Make sure you don't use silicon, rtv, whatever you want to call it when you mount the speakers.  The off-gas of the curing process degrades the adhesives that hold the speaker together, a lot of people don't know that.  And if you baffle them they will sound a lot better, even if you just put a spacer between the two speakers it would help with phase cancellation.  What I lack in fiberglass and paintwork knowledge I make up for in wiring and audio knowledge


----------



## cutrunner

Its the only thing i didnt get a deal on with this project, so i'll cut my loss. 
Really no silicone? I'll do thatif u say so.
Its probably in te instructions that i didnt read lol


----------



## qwerty

Yup, no silicon, at least not near the speakers backs. Use the foam ring thingies that come with the speakers for a seal.


----------



## cutrunner

Ken: thank alot , you just jinxed the crap outta me!!

Anyways, so i went to install my tach and steering helm and control box, when i started cutting the wood core in the console just fell out.
I cant believe it!, it completely slipped my mind to check the core in the console 

So, after some angry thoughts i dis assembled the console from the boat, cut out the core, ground it down, and just bonded in a new 1/2 pvc board core.
 
Im so mad, it feels like i just went back 5 steps..
Not to mention i just cleaned up and its 9:30 pm, doin all this in the dark getting carrie away by mosquitos and being covered in fiberglass dust.
I hate to say it but im getting burnt out :-[


----------



## SilentHunter

royce lets do what we gotta do this weekend to the motors anyways... we get thoes done and your boat wont be far away at all... and i need to get mine started ASAP so trailer and motor need to be finished by next week!


----------



## qwerty

That blows dude, it looked so good after you got it painted up I never would have thought it would have any rot. Don't give up now, go back and look at the old pictures you have of the bombed out shotgun-blasted POS you brought home and look what you've turned it into, you're in the home stretch!

My project is out of my hands... aluminum shop busted their ETC so now I'm just twiddling my thumbs.


----------



## cutrunner

Heres a pic of what it looked like









When i cut the layer of glass off the wood just turned to dust lol.

Well, im gonna make damn sure it will never have this problem again!

Some epoxied in pvc board and 3 layers of 1708 on the back should do the trick, and it will NEVER rot again.
I just still cant believe i let that slip


----------



## jrod0785

Dont give up bro! Your luck sounds about as bad as mine. LOL. But I have just learned to laugh about it and keep on truckin. Keep up the good work and cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## qwerty

Oh snap, that's a familiar sight to me. Who in their right mind decided to use wood as a core material for any part of a boat built after say... the very first shuttle launch? I know advanced pastics have been around since then. My transom disgusted me. The whole boat was built with grade-A stuff: titanium backing plates, kevlar reinforcement, nidacore, molded-in nonskid, and on the Transom? Screw it, we'll use balsa. Might as well use tapioca pudding.


----------



## cutrunner

Ken: haha lol thats funny, and so true.
Pc: dont worry i know i cant quit now

To be clear, i have no problem with wood, if sealed properly, but where the helm mounts theres a 3 1/4 inch hole that is left wide open for water to pour into and nowhere to go. Fat chance in any lifetime that ANY manufacturer or rigger would ever take the time to cut the hole then epoxy the bare wood like how it SHOULD be done


----------



## cutrunner

Ken: what did you end up using for the transom core anyways?

I did a couple random drill holes and inspected mine, its still in good shape. But when time comes, im cutting a strip off the top and pouring in some seacast and never worrying about it again.


----------



## qwerty

This stuff:

http://www.coosacomposites.com/

He used two layers and glassed them together, that transom isn't going _anywhere_ for some time.  I have a core sample from where he bored the scuppers out, I'll post pictures of it whenever I post my big update.


----------



## Creek Runner

Man that sucks about the console, but atleast you'll have piece of mind knowing it's right when your done.


----------



## cutrunner

Now that i got all that console madness wrapped up, it ready to go back on for the LAST time
Starting to look like a piece of art, theres alot going on in that little console


----------



## Creek Runner

Looks good Cut, you can work on my boat anytime!


----------



## jrod0785

Man you are doing a awesome job! Keep up the great work!


----------



## qwerty

More great work. Where's your fuel gauge?


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks guys!
The fuel guage is on the sender itself., and theres a clear 4 inch pie eye above it, so all you have to do is look down and see how much fuel you have. The sender i used is 100percent mechanical and deadly accurate. (i dont like normal fuel senders if you havent noticed) lol


----------



## Creek Runner

Where did you get those rod holders from on your console? I like them!

Boat is looking great, can't wait to see the finished skiff.


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks creek, the rod holders were custom made, but a copy off of a birdsall design.


I hate wiring!!!!
You might think theres not much wirning to do, but there is..
I'll post pics when ready, but i dont think it will be too beautiful no matter what i do


----------



## qwerty

Here's a trick to pretty wiring. Go to autozone or wherever and get that tape that only sticks to itself. in the USAF we call it F4 tape. We use it in aircraft maintenance to reseal wire bundles and it ends up looking fantastic. It takes a little while to master but when you do you'll never look back. Most aircraft maintainers end up taking some and keeping it in their car because you can seal a leaking radiator hose with it too.


----------



## qwerty

Self-fusing silicon tape, and it doesn't leave a nasty residue like electrical tape.


----------



## cutrunner

Ive used the stuff before and it works good, but what i mean is how much stuff there is in the console, lol you cant even move your arms in there, and i havent even stuffed the 2 batterys and amp in there!!
For all my wiring i used tinned romex so its somewhat more easy to trace an work with and has some abrasian resistance.
Im my mind i had pictures of each individual wire runnin in perfect paths all up the side of the console like a contender, but that aint happenin, there just too many hoses and cables and stuf in the way. Im just gonna "neatly" bundle all the wires together, label them and call it done.

My main goal is to get the boat itself 100percebt done, wiring, all lights and pumps working. So i can put all my focus into the motor, then its done 
Im getting very anxious ;D


----------



## qwerty

Oh screw that perfection stuff, it looks good until you have to make a repair then there's no room for your butt splice and you can't match the wire color right and then it draws all your attention. Not to mention the hair pulling you do trying to make it look like that. The only guys that can do that stuff are guys that do it everyday, they know all the wire lengths, have immense bench stocks with eveything they need, have bad-assed apprentices, and they're in air conditioning. Don't sweat it, just avoid a rats nest.


----------



## nickd89

Such a good build, cant wait to see it completed. You inspired me to do something similar to my 85 hobie skiff this winter.
Why the bilge pump? are you sealing the scuppers?


----------



## qwerty

I added a bilge pump as well, water always finds a way in there especially in an emergency situation. My through hull is being installed right now. 

Make sure you post your build in here!


----------



## nickd89

This is my first boat and I have 0 experience so Im sure Ill be back with plenty of questions for you guys with hobies. Ill be sure to post my build thread this winter.


----------



## cutrunner

Nd-iv
Welcome!

I pulled "most" of the foam out of my skiff, so i wanted the peace of mind.
Its always a good idea to check these older foam filled boats' foam and either remove it or replace it with new foam


----------



## junkin35

Cut, a little motor update. A buddy bought my 45 Honda Wednesday so I bolted a 50 Honda with newer cam. The HPS is running 36 mph with a load of gear and a full 75 yeti and my 230lb fat a$$. And its way under propped cause I'm hitting 6500 if I trim it out. You should be able to pass your 50mph target NO PROBLEMO! MIKE ;D


----------



## langenma

Hey Cut...been following the last week or so...been looking for a small skiff under 2k....looks like you can get a HPS for that. Your build is awesome!


----------



## langenma

I love this build but every time I look at it I have more questions. Are the humps in the stearn quarter areas gonna be storage? Also, are you worried at all about bouyancy issues since you removed all the foam?...I know you are trying to keep it light but all of those little things add up. I know you are being super thourough with the build and I am sure you have all the answers...I am just jones'n to know????


----------



## cutrunner

Junkin: thats music to my ears brotha! Thankyou

Collardgreen: the two rear humps are going to be storage for life jackets, dive gear etc. i glassed some lips to the bottom side of the hole and built some custom hatches to fit in the hole.
The foam doesnt add flotation until your sinking, otherwise displacement is what keeps a hull above water ie:steel ships.
The boat will probably weigh 50# +or- from the original weight when done, since i took the foam out, but added the weight of an aluminum tank (not much heavier than a plastic actually), all the hoses, pumps, livewell and washdown (which arent always full). I dont know how heavy the original console is cuz i never had it, so i cant compare it to mine. I also dont know how heavy the seat was either, but i doubt its as light as the cooler im using. So basically the weight will all probably be the same in the end.
My biggest dilemma now is trying to decide wether i want a poling tower or not :-?


----------



## langenma

For sure...I completely understand that displacement creates the bouyancy...like ya said, the secondary bouyancy is delivered by the foam in case you start taking on water...I just wondered if that was a concern of yours...should have made myself more clear...love the storage idea thoough,,,kinda wonder why it was not designed that way in the first place


----------



## junkin35

Cut, I installed a Waaaaaaaay tall poling tower on my HPS. Was gonna go from side box to side box but didn't want to eat up room in such a short skiff, so I went with a tower that mounts to transom only. I'll try to put a couple pics up here after work so you can see what it looks like. I'm gonna post the progression of my HPS build later on (or as I get a little closer to completion) or it would drag out for a year, but I don't think a couple tower pics will be hogging your thread. If you don't mind? MIKE


----------



## cutrunner

Collard green: ok, just wante to clarify. Sinking isnt really a major concern for me at all. The boat is an extremely purpose built boat to self bail, plus i have a 800gph bilge pump and float switch. And may add a second, independently wired, to an independent battery, if it bugs me. Im also "thinking of adding flotation of a different sort. Im thinking about stuffing a whole a$$ load of 2liter soda bottles all in the bilge and outsides of the stringers. Ive heard of people doing this with ping pong balls. The fact is that the 2 liters hold more air than foam does, so it would actually be even more bouyant. Im just curious if it will make a bunch of noise in a chop.
Also a thing to take into consideration is, yes you want the boat to float, but if you can get the boat to float upright and not capsize, now thats key. Also its testing i dont care to try.

Junkin: post em up, and start a thread!!


----------



## langenma

I agree...clearly those scupper holes were designed to shed lots of water and you have done a great job sealing up all the access points in the deck. I think the 2-litre idea is great...As long as you pack them in tight enough I would not think niose would be an issue. 

I was looking at a HPS that was the same year and configuration that your was originally. It was in pretty good shape but I had some concerns about some issues...I made him an offer but I either insulted him or he sold to a better offer..oh well...was not meant to be. Bottom line is that you introduced me to a really cool boat and my eyes are peeled for one close by.


----------



## junkin35

Cut, sh%$#y cell phone pics and I just figured out how to post but at least this will let you see what transom mount platform looks like.   MIKE








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## qwerty

Yeah that is up there Mike. I've been looking for one similar, until then I'll be poling from my tower or one of the humps.


----------



## Creek Runner

Man that's a tall platform.


----------



## cutrunner

Dont fall off of that tower!!! 

Still working on the wiring.. Its a pita in this cramped console. Im saving the pics for last.
My goal (set it pretty easy on myself) is to get every bit of wiring/boat rigging done by this coming weekend so i can set my main focus on just the engine!, i cant wait for that part!!!!
Also, next weekend my father in law (upolstery/canvas guy) is going to start making cushions for the whole boat as well! Stoked!


----------



## cutrunner

Polll: i need your guys help!!
Poling tower or no poling tower?



I'll probably never poll the boat, just use the tower for an anchor light, maybe vhf antenna, beer table etc.
But at the same time, it gets in the way :-?


----------



## Recidivists

Boat is not going to look as pretty with one. No poling, no platform.


----------



## langenma

If you are never gonna pole...then there is not really a need for one. Also...you can always add it later. cannot wait to see the pics!


----------



## Creek Runner

No platform, I'm not putting one on mind for the same reason never going to use it.


----------



## cutrunner

I hate to do it but i still think im going to put it on.. Only because i woul have to buy a pole anchor light (which i hate), two pop up cleats (theres another $60), and i would have nowhere to mount rods for trolling... It just server too many purposes not too. But i think im going to make it detatchable


----------



## SilentHunter

u just need to build some rod holders on the gunnels in the back.

somewhere make some shit work dude. tower is gunna be ugly as eff and get in the way trollin too.

we will live bait or shoot more than troll and waste gas


----------



## cutrunner

Theres nowhere to mount em in the back. My gunnels are like 1 1-2 inch thick.. And theres not enough room on the rear humps cus i made that hatches so big. Decisions decisions


----------



## qwerty

Seasucker makes some pretty sweet trolling mounts, and you could remove them or relocate for rod storage when not in use. If you decide not to use the platform I might take it off your hands, I need to see how effectively I can pole on my skiff without it. 

I still need to brainstorm a way to mount my pole in the first place. Stiffy nylon mounts are 3 1/4 inches wide, way too wide for our gunnels. I'm thinking about getting some 2" aluminum tubing and bolting it to the side of the boat, maybe flaring the ends a bit and padding the insides somehow.


----------



## cutrunner

Talk to forum member anytide, he can make you any kind of push pole holders tou could ever imagine, and cheap too


----------



## junkin35

> Talk to forum member anytide, he can make you any kind of push pole holders tou could ever imagine, and cheap too


 X2. Just mounted my pole holders Anytide sent me on Friday. I gave him the width of the HPS gunwale and he cut a set down to fit nicely. And my HPS had aluminum lining the gunwales under the glass so even after I got AT to send mine with hardware to thru bolt 2 holders and epoxy/screw the third, once i drilled holes and found the aluminum I just broke out the tap and bolted directly down. Should work great. Will update after I run through mucho rough stuff with pole bend pushing hard on them. ;D


----------



## qwerty

WTF junkin? Post some pics or something! Start a thread already, this "I'll start my build later" BS has got to stop. Lets make microskiffs THE source for real HPS info.

Not trying to sound like a dick, just enthusiastic  

But really, I need pole holders, post some pics.


----------



## SilentHunter

build off the gunnel... i know you painted but you can make a small fancy looking spot for a rod holder infront of the boxes in the rear and make them look like they belong.


----------



## cutrunner

Im beginning to see the light!! Halleluhah
The only thing that needs wiring now is the stereo/amp, and tach.
All other pumps and lights are done and wire tied.
















Yes, the boat is a disaster..







underwater lights
Flush mount battery switch








Goodnite ;D


----------



## cutrunner

Me and a friend (serious audio/video guy) put in the amp, wired it all up and he fine tuned all adjustments.
You'll hear me long before youll see me.. ;D


----------



## qwerty

I like that master switch install. Mine needs work, it's on the battery box with the master fuse next to it; too open if you ask me. I think I'll be reconfiguring sometime during the off season to get weight towards the rear and protect my vitals more.


----------



## cutrunner

Ken:
Dont b slackin!!


Im pretty stoked all the wiring is done, i just have a few little nick nack things to adress, them my full 100percent attention will be focused on the motor (what im actually good at doing). That should be a breeze, and as usual, i have a few secrets and suprises in store for the motor


----------



## Recidivists

Can't wait to see the motor work from a Yammy tech!


----------



## cutrunner

I wanna see creek runners motor, and boat for that matter


----------



## Creek Runner

Ha, I want to see my motor on my boat! lol.

That blue in the live well is BAD AZZZ! Might have to steal that.


----------



## junkin35

CR, I'm cutting the access hatch at the stern today to mount bilge etc. how far forward from the transom did you have to start to be clear of anything structural? I don't want to make a bad cut. Thanks, Mike


----------



## cutrunner

Sorry for the delay, hope i ansewr in time.
There are no stringers or grids that go from side to side.
Only 2 stringers running from front to back
Imo i would put it about 6-8 inches in front of the transom, and not make the hole get any closer than about 4 inches from the scuppers (thats where the stringers are)

I would give u measurements but i cant seem to find my friggin measuring tape 

Theres a couple good pics of where my hatch is.
Just duplicate mine.
Also thru bolt the hatch, the floor doesnt hold screws at all, and you have to tighten it up quite a bit because of the crown in the floor


----------



## junkin35

No prob CR. Didn't get to it today. Spent most of the day running wire for LED's, installing Hydraulic steering and making spacers that are needed for the HONDA, and TRU-BOLTING center console(PITA)!!!! I have felt your pain on that one. The tilt steering is wicked on the HPS and gonna make it nice to drive standing. Will try to get some pics up tomorrow..... worked till the wife came to the door with a cold beer and announced dinner ready. MIKE


----------



## Daveandlu

Hi all, I drove to South Carolina and purchased a 1990 HPS last week. The motor is a 70 Yamaha and a sit in console.


----------



## cutrunner

Post some pics PLEASE!!!!!!!!! [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## Daveandlu




----------



## Creek Runner

I bet cut is dying to know what kind of speeds your getting witht that 70hp.


----------



## cutrunner

Yes, i am 

As well as load, engine height, prop setup and rpms.


----------



## cutrunner

Havent posted much lately, been fixing everyone elses &@$%!!
With all the carbs i did last week, seems my ultrasonic machine just might pay itself off.
Anyways i got the motor semi stripped down, spent about a day geting every speck of grease off of it, in the swivel bracket etc, then spent another 2 days sandblasting the whole motor down to bare aluminum. Then yesterday before it rained i got a coat of 3m epoxy zinc chromate primer on it. I gotta fill a couple nicks and scratches in the pan and mid section, then a coat of 545, then some awlcraft 2000 snow white. Im stoked, the end is getting more and more near!





















;D


----------



## Guest

Have Fun!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_Dqmv65Ecs


----------



## Creek Runner

Man looking good, that motor brings back a lot of memories. When my dad owned his shop, I showed him your pics and he said yep been there done that.


----------



## junkin35

Check out razorpowerskiff.com  Someone decided to bring our [email protected]$$ little boats back! ;D
There's gonna be alot more HPS running around pretty soon if these guys can stay in business.


----------



## cutrunner

> Have Fun!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_Dqmv65Ecs


Movies not working for me  i think its my I-product not letting me watch it.


----------



## cutrunner

> Man looking good, that motor brings back a lot of memories. When my dad owned his shop, I showed him your pics and he said yep been there done that.


Ahh i know man, i feel like im giving this old girl new life! I didnt like the motor too much at first, but after i cleaned it up and stripped the old paint, its in great shape and i love the simplicity of it. 
Im going to shoot you a pm soon, i got a few more questions for ya


----------



## cutrunner

> Check out razorpowerskiff.com  Someone decided to bring our [email protected]$$ little boats back! ;D
> There's gonna be alot more HPS running around pretty soon if these guys can stay in business.


Yea i saw a youtube video of them, pretty sweet. They kept the original cap molds and all.
Wish i woulda know about them earlier, instead of fixing my cap i would rather of just had them layup a new cap and ship it to me lol


----------



## Daveandlu

Hi, at this time I can not provide ant detailed information on the motor. The HPS was sitting for three years but the motor does run. I have a yamaha tech. checking the motor. Carbs will be fixed, new plugs, gear lube, spark plugs, new throttle cables. I have taken off the name and the old sticker on the console. I was thinking about a swing back style seat vs, the fixed back reset bar. Has anyone scene one done like that with a sit in console? Then I think I might put a T Top vs. a bimini. Lots of ideas.


----------



## cutrunner

Well dave, imo a t top would look silly on a boat this size., heck its hard to make a t-top look good on an 18ft boat.. The only way to pull it off is to give it the swooped back look.


----------



## cutrunner

Ive been slackin on the updates!
Anyways, i primed the motor with 545, came out great(not that shooting primer is hard)
And this morning i sprayed the motor with traditional awlgrip(which is harder than awlcraft supposably) snow white. 
Keep in mind ive never sprayed paint before , just gelcoat (entirely different)

Well, planning and prep payed off!!
I spent the time prepping everything perfectly, setting up the gun, mixin paint etc.
Not one bug, speck of dirt or run!
I am highly impressed with myself right now, it turned out awesome!

Im going to take some pics later today and post em up tonite, stay tuned ;D


----------



## junkin35

[smiley=1-beer.gif] Hurry Pics!!!


----------



## cutrunner

Ugh, my apologies guys.. No pics tonite.. I got wrapped up in some honey-dos, and a giant storm came thru while i was in the middle of it, and i didnt get the time..

First thing tomorrow morning, promise!


----------



## Homemadexj

I'm guessing you'll be just shy of 40mph. Idk how good the gps is on my phone but it was showing 37.5mph, very slight chop 10mph headwind, with six gallons of gas, one battery, empty livewell, and just me in it(190lbs). I have the same hull and a Nissan 70tldi turnin' a 3 blade turning point express 13 1/4x17 stainless 3 blade(came with the motor). I'm thinking you'll be close to the same weight and mine jumps on plane and is pretty scary at full throttle with any chop.


----------



## cutrunner

What rpms you turnin Clayton?


----------



## fsae99

Cut,
I would think that you should be able to turn at least a 19P. My 2cyl 60 turns 17P X 11 3/4 to 6250,when trimmed up to 6500 rpm, and even higher if I can get on the pad on my sea squirt and they are similar weight to HPS and about same length.


----------



## cutrunner

Drum roll......
























The pictures cant seem to show the shinyness,
As snow white is really white lol

For tue record, these pic are after i put it back together, as every part was sprayed separately.


----------



## Homemadexj

Motor looks awesome man. I'd really like to repaint mine too. For my rpm's I'm hitting about 58 or 5900 wot. I'm going out today so I'll see what cruising speed and rpm is.


----------



## Creek Runner

> I'm guessing you'll be *just shy of 40mph*. Idk how good the gps is on my phone but it was showing 37.5mph, very slight chop 10mph headwind, with six gallons of gas, one battery, empty livewell, and just me in it(190lbs). I have the same hull and a Nissan 70tldi turnin' a 3 blade turning point express 13 1/4x17 stainless 3 blade(came with the motor). I'm thinking you'll be close to the same weight and mine jumps on plane and is pretty scary at full throttle with any chop.


That just isn't going to do right there!

Motor looks great cut!


----------



## fsae99

Cut,
That turned out awesome.


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks everyone! I should be hanging the motor tomorrow morning before i see my dad or mon morning. I still have to do the hood and lower, and they need alot of work. I just wanted to get the motor on the boat so i can put my cherry picker away. Remember all of that stuff and my boat are in a one car garage.. Cant wait to move..


----------



## cutrunner

Motor is hung

















It doesnt look as big on there as i thought it would.
I mounted it so that the cav plate is going to be about 1.25 inches above hull bottom


----------



## cutrunner

Picked up a new hood seal for my cowling and went to work on the hood. A quick primer coat , and quick sand let me know that i was going to have my work cut out for me..
Looks like the hood has been dropped a few times, then kicked around on the asphalt...
One of the upper corner was completely busted off, so i had to reshape that from scratch, as well as on of the bottom corners is busted off too.
Im estimating that im going to have 12 hours of labor into the hood alone.
I dont know how painters do it :-?

Holes im filling from previous emblems









Rebuilding the corner









An over all look at a waste of time lol


----------



## cutrunner

Inshould be spraying the hood thursday morning. I got it in its last coat of primer (545) and am sanding and prepping it to perfection, since its the hood that everybody looks at when theyre lookin at a motor.
As for the lower unit, i gotta spend a couple minutes and finish sandblasting it , then im just going to spray it in primer and let it ride for now.
My reason being is that its pretty eaten up with corrosion, but it works, so im just going to use it till i find one in better shape.
Not long till the maiden voyage!! 
Im shooting for july 4 th. if not it will be very soon after that


----------



## SilentHunter

saw the infamous king of the powerskiffs last night... its almost 100%... and it looks amazing. Royce you really put in alot of time money and effort into making this thing look like the big money boats you work on everyday.. that old johnson looks like a brand new motor.

truly is the nicest skiff on the forum.... until i build my suv [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## iMacattack

.


----------



## qwerty

Hurry up Royce!


----------



## cutrunner

Well i finally can blame the boat for not being done on someone/something else...
The boat is literally done.. Except, i saved doing the carbs for last.
Well, i got them apart, put em in the ultrasonic machine, took em out an found that all 3 carbs had pretty good cracks on the emulsion tubes. Which would cause a high idle/hard start/ up high lean condition. So i took them to the best welder in town, who is very good btw, stainless, brazing, copper anything.. Well, hes good at welding but i guess he didnt understand the delicacy of a carb..
He ground on the tubes and well, now they are trash..
So, i found a hella clean set off of a 98 70 horse for $300 bucks 
Im kinda ok with it tho because the newer style carbs are much better and allow for alot more fine tuning ;D. So im just waiting for them..


----------



## Avidawg

Bummer..... at least you know how to fix it! And sounds like you'll have a better motor for it! I have roughly the same motor ('85 75hp Johnson) and was wondering if you could recommend a good repair manual and where to get it, for an aspiring beginner as I imagine I am going to have to go through mine as well. 
~ Cheers ~


----------



## Creek Runner

I told ya to ship em' up here to me, would have had 1 day turn around, lol!

Sorry you had to invest another $300 bucks, but your are very correct the later model carbs are a lot better.

The ones you got coming have the plastic bowl?


----------



## cutrunner

No plastic bowl ;D


----------



## dawsonwl

Please post some pictures of your completed masterpiece! I have been dying to see the finished project even if the motor is in the shop right now, as many people have said before this is one of the best builds on this site, we are all waiting to see what she looks like all put together!


----------



## Creek Runner

> No plastic bowl  ;D


Aww man I was hoping to bust your chops a little! J/K
Let me know if you need any help tunning her out!


----------



## cutrunner

Creek runner:
I have 3 spare bowls now anyways..

Dawson ga:
Dont worry, when its together an the boat goes in the water i will do a photo shoot of sorts, so everything can be seen, instead of a million crappy cell phone pics
And thanks for the compliments!


----------



## GoldSpoon

Read through this whole thread for the past hour.  Looks good, I have my eyes on a Compagna Skiff and I would like to set it up like this.  Nice Work!


----------



## Johnster

I have just completed the whole thread and I tell ya you have got me thinking about another different boat. I'm looking at getting a skiff next year, and have been focusing on the Ankona and Panga's as they are in my budget.

I'm no boat builder though so I checked out the Razor Power Skiff's and they are right in the same ball park as far as money.

I have one question for you, is it possible to mount a trolling motor on the bow?


----------



## cutrunner

Thankyou
Yes its possible, also there is a glassed in aluminum plate up there that would be ideal for a trolling motor. Only problem is one of the bolts will come over the small portion of mounting area and above the front deck. I plan on building a piece as basically an insert, and making it look factory.
I just might make a mold for it so i can sell them because i can forsee a demand.


----------



## Johnster

sweet keep us posted on that, I cant wait to see the finished boat, i think you are pretty close to me.
I'm in Pinellas county.


----------



## junkin35

Cut, my HPS had a pice of teak cut to fit and epoxied down covering the exact area you are talking about. The back troller bolts were through the "insert". I pulled it and mounted my trolling motor using a MinnKota rta17 Quick Release mount. Works awesome and removal is quick when I don't need it up there. Be happy to send you the teak if you want to use it for fab purposes.... and chunk it when you're finished. MIKE


----------



## Johnster

It would be nice to see a pic of that Junkin, these boats are really cool.

I like the versatility they offer, which is why I have also been eyeing the Pangas.

My budget was around $10K, but I think I may have just managed to persuade the budget master that $15K would mean not cutting corners and going cheap


----------



## cutrunner

Yea junkin, thats exactly what i was thinking.
Post up a pic


----------



## junkin35

Don't have pics on work computer. You can see the teak piece on the 1st page of JUNKIN'S thread and the QR mount is in there later on. I will take some pics of the QR mount with trolling motor on/off when I leave work.


----------



## junkin35

Sorry for crappy phone pics.  Didn't have any w/ detail already on computer.  Heading out for dinner and running late.





























And old mount that was on boat.





















The QR is so easy..... could be a little cheaper(70$ I believe) but worth it for simplicity and low profile. ;D  MIKE


----------



## cutrunner

Looks good mike!

Got my new carbs in the mail today!!!! 
Suckers are clean!


----------



## junkin35

Let's get that thing on the water already!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## cutrunner

This satuday! 
(granted if nothing else goes wrong)
I also still gotta do the to rear hatch lids, but that can wait, i wanna hear life!


----------



## cutrunner

Well, the day ive waited for , for over a year has finally come.
I pulled it out of the garage, gassed it up, took it back home.
I did a sync and link on the carbs, adjusted cables etc. at first the motor wasnt making spark onthe top cylinder, but it fixed itself..
So im gonna order new plug wires anyway.. They are bad.
After goin thru heck to get a 26 year old motor to idle to my standards it was time for the water!

I looking back now probably should have taken it somewhere else
Because there whole area is idle zone only.
Oh well, i hopped it on plane inbetween areas with no houses.
The boat has a 19 pitch on it now and when you gas it to get on plane it literraly jumps out of the water! I mean hole shot like a mofo!
But as soon as i could get goin i had too slow down 
Went back to the dock and checked for leaks (a little late i know), ran the livewell etc..
The scuppers need to be plugged at all times unless theres nobody in the boat.
I got in it at first and hopped right back out lol it started pouring in.
Over all a good day.
Working on something for over a year without ever riding on it sucked, but was worth it.
The boat drives very well, docks well, turns well and feels very capable, plus it really is a blast to drive!


----------



## fitzgerald6868

The boat looks great! All your hard work paid off and now its time to enjoy it.


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks!
Hows my old girl treatin ya?


----------



## jschilli

congrats! looking good!


----------



## Creek Runner

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Great job on it man it looks great, it's an awesome accomplishment to take something and turn it into something beautiful like you did.


----------



## anytide

congradurations..........very nice bhote


----------



## junkin35

[smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=1-dancingchief.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=dancing3.gif] [smiley=bravo.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]
CONGRATS BRO!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## TARPON69

beautifull boat , I would like to see it running.
Congratulations you worked very hard


----------



## Avidawg

Your Hobie looks awesome! It's great that you finally got her on the water, that must have been very gratifying. For all the work you did she is very clean and elegant.....yet there's a lot goin' on in that little boat. Thanks for posting your progress on this project....it has been both motivating and humbling.....so many cool ideas and reality of what it takes to make it happen! Congrats! Hope you're out enjoying it


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks evybody!
I still have quite a few things to take care of before its completely done, but im knocking them out left and right.
Today: the winch stand had a huge crack inthe weld and was about to break.
So i got that welded and back on.
I put a whole new led trailer light set on the trailer.
Im also 75% thru converting every bolt and u bolt on the trailer to stainless.
That was today, after my real job...
I gotta go get it registered..


----------



## Sheremeta

Nice work. I miss mine. Should have held on to it.


----------



## cutrunner

> Nice work. I miss mine. Should have held on to it.


Lol i say that to everything, buut oh well.

Im not sellin this boat for a while after all the work i put into it..


----------



## skinnywater3

Congrats Cut thats a slick ride!!


----------



## cutrunner

I got to take the boat out yesterday to the sandbar, where i could actually run it.
Holy crap this boat is just so fun to drive! I dont know why but it just is.
First i will say that the boat turns and handles chop unbelieveably.
It just gets up and kinda floats over it.
Even my wife mentioned how well it rode, so if a woman noticed you know im not lyin lol.
The boat is very stable, dry everything i just couldnt be happier with it!
With barely any effort of the throttle it literally jumps up on plane, with no bow lift at all!
With me,my wife, the dog, a halftank of gas, full tank of freshwater, full cooler of drinks i got the boat to turn 6,400 rpm with some trim left to spare on a 19 pitch.
Didnt get a gps reading but i know it was in the low 40's.
I left the same time as the rest of the sandbar, and stayed in front of all the big center consoles the whole way in, and they love to haul the mail then for some reason.

We left the sandbar and went over to the tower to go jump off of it, and when we got to the crossroads (a place known for its very bad wave action, due to the inlet tide crossing with the icw) as we approached it about 8 waves doubled up, like they were bouncing off of eachother and jumped up to about 5 feet. I honestly slowed down to a very slow plane and just kinda rode up and down, right over them with no problem at all. The bow didnt even come close to getting dunked.
My wife was losin it lol, she said "i love this boat, we would have sank in our last boat right there!"
If shes happy, im happy ;D


----------



## Avidawg

> Holy crap this boat is just so fun to drive! I dont know why but it just is.


Oh Yea...I'll second that! ....glad you to finally got to run her!


----------



## junkin35

Another HPS creates "PERMA-GRIN" It's hard not to have a cramp in your face from smiling the entire time you run these little boats. I think it might be time to start looking for something a little bigger to replace the Honda 50. 
Congrats Cut! You deserve it! ;D


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks guys
Junkin, i'll admit it is pretty nasty with the 70.
I still have a LOT to do as far as tweeking for speed.
The current prop is all banged up, so im looking at a merc hi performance wheel.
Im thinkin maybe a 21 pitch. Also, my Cav plate is even with the bottom of the transom, so im thinking it wouldnt hurt to go up a hole or maybe two ;D
I think i need to mount some "OHH $h1T" handles as well


----------



## zonkel2

Great news cut, I've been waiting a year to see what you think of the boat. I have had my HPS for a year now and love it. Someone said it will put a smile on your face, LOl My 50 hp motor with 13 pitch kicks good, have fun and be safe


----------



## junkin35

> Junkin, i'll admit it is pretty nasty with the 70.
> I think i need to mount some "OHH $h1T" handles as well


I know what you mean. Thought I was gonna rip the tilt wheel out of the console a couple times jumping waves. Definitely need to fab up a grab bar for the console as soon as I can find someone to bent alum. ;D tube without kinking it.


----------



## zonkel2

Great review of the skiff, I still have all my OHH $hit hand rails, thinking of taking off the aft rails, maybe, with a 70 hp it must be a whole lot of fun. It's just like you said the bow seems very lite and just floats over the waves and the stern can plan and land soft or plow and displace hugh amounts of water. Win, Win not a fan of scuppers though, they always leak, keep us posted, great boat Bono


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks guys, ive driven a LOT of boats and i will say this is one of the funnest.

Im so bummed today.. I was all planned to go hit lobster thi morning for openin of regular season, but we got this storm thats just hoverin over us..
But on a better note im closing on my house around 3pm today!
I can wait!, i'll be 1:30 (stop watch time) away from the main boat ramp (sandsprit).
That should make those last second quick trips alot easier


----------



## makin moves

congrats on closing on a house. I picked up on last year, now you have a life time of projects.


----------



## chuckm310

I would bet that you have no idea what you have. I fished one from 1981 to 1991. Ran a 40 Suziki with 12 gal tank and have no idea what the range is, never ran out of gas. Absolutely fantastic skiff. You will not believe how shallow it will run. Why they stopped building the skiff is beyond me. Only down side, it's a true V and little tippy, but beyond that, it is a super skiff. Use tennis balls to plug the skuppers and dont be afraid to take it off shore,just pull the tennis balls. I ran 30 mph with the 40. Congrats


----------



## Johnster

How shallow do they run?

I'm seriously interested in these boats and looking like they can be picked up in my price range.


----------



## CapnK

> How shallow do they run?


First full day I had the boat I was putting out of No Man's Friend Creek when a buddy of mine came running in from Mud Bay on his 18' CC that he uses for his inshore guide service. He told me that he'd had to run WOT to get in, to keep the boat planed because the tide was so low he'd been slowed by mud. He warned me that it was extra shallow that day and that he didn't think I should go on, but should turn and go the back, long-way-'round way...

I thanked him but pressed on. Never touched bottom that I could tell.

I can't put a definite number on it yet, but they do run skinny.  

Where this happened: http://goo.gl/maps/556rZ


----------



## cutrunner

Had mine out last weekend , and stopped by the sandbar inbetween thunderstorms lol.
Upon leaving the sandbar i decided to cut across the flats instead of idle all the way around sailfish point. I went across right next to where the little 1/2 ft chop waves were breaking on the sandbar.
The water was crystal clear and i wouldn hesitate in saying it was a true 10inches deep, maybe 9.
I was trimmed and pinned....

But dont be misled static draft and running depth are 2 completely different things.
The ladder is mostly judged by the distance from your top prop blade to your skeg. You cant run any skinnyer than that or youll just cavitate..


----------



## cutrunner

Well i been fishing and runnin the boat as much as possible lately, just puttin time on her.
Caught my first fish in the boat, biggest pompano ive ever seen. Probably a world record for all i know, so i let it swim for another day.
Also been toying with some props and speed #'s.

My latest is
43mph(gps), at 6200-6300rpm.
This is with a slap full fuel tank (16 gal), full water tank (6 gal), full livewell (10 gal), me and another passenger (360lbs combined), fishing gear, castnets, etc.
Oh, and that was with the beat up 19pitch omc prop.
Im saving funds for a 19pitch raker as we speak.
I believe on a very light load, with a new prop i can hit that 50 mph barrier for a "microskiff"
I figure if i lose my friend (180lbs), empty the water tank (100lbs), low on fuel, i can easily lose 350lbs from my 43 mph run.
;D


----------



## jms

> empty the water tank (100lbs),



6g of water weighs 100lbs ??

water must be really heavy in florida??


----------



## junkin35

Cut, you better run (fast...right now)out to the garage and measure exact volume on each liquid holding tank on your Hobie so that you can post exact weights when you post anything weight related in YOUR thread.  If you do not do this asap you are subjecting yourself to constant correction from those who love to broadcast their superior intellect!!! LOL! 

[smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]


----------



## cutrunner

> empty the water tank (100lbs),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6g of water weighs 100lbs ??
> 
> water must be really heavy in florida??
Click to expand...

Sorry, in my mind i added the livewell with the water tank.


----------



## cutrunner

So actually its more like 133lbs.
But then again, the 10 gallons in the livewell is saltwater, which is heavier than fresh
Back to the drawing board....


----------



## junkin35

Might as well throw a Molatov Cocktail at her and just build another skiff!!!! 
;D


----------



## dawsonwl

lets see some video of this boat, and more pics . . . 
MORE PICS ! ! ! MORE PICS ! ! ! MORE PICS ! ! ! MORE PICS ! ! !


----------



## Dillusion




----------



## cutrunner

^ ha thats awesome

Heres some pics i took at a camping trip on one of our local spoil islands a couple weekends ago. Had a blast
























Im gonna paint that cooler white with some leftover awlgrip i got. That blue is bugging me..

Next time out im gonna make a cool video, a dead stop hole shot to wide open throttle run


----------



## SilentHunter

lets make a proper cooler for that thing... would be fun

and that camping trip was awesome... to bad u fell asleep early while we got drunk and someone tripped over a chair lol


----------



## jms

> Cut, you better run (fast...right now)out to the garage and measure exact volume on each liquid holding tank on your Hobie so that you can post exact weights when you post anything weight related in YOUR thread.  If you do not do this asap you are subjecting yourself to constant correction from those who love to broadcast their superior intellect!!! LOL!
> 
> [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]



excuse me for poining this out - geez...

think about this:
someone actually thought 6g of water weighed 100lbs,and planned to move a few things around,to offset the weight...

ever think about that one ?


----------



## cutrunner

Geez, sorry i was thinking faster than i could type, and made an error.

Anywayz, im gonna break the 50mph barrier !!! FTW


----------



## cutrunner

Btw , anyone got a 13x17-20 pitch viper or raker prop they can loan me?


----------



## cutrunner

Went out this morning and was greeted to a pretty sunrise.









I caught the biggest pompano of my life 2 weekends ago, but its a little early for them to be showin up, but i headed out and tried to duplicate it.
Nope, but i sure put a hurtin on some trash fish!
I did sight cast an 8lb jack on the flat with my 2000 mega lite, that was fun!

I took a couple short videos of the boat running and such but after watching them, i wonder i my voice always sounds that annoying? :-?
If you wanna see them i'll post them, but they are honestly pretty bad.
Its not easy trying to video and run a boat at the same time by yourself


----------



## Mooseknuckle

My first boat was a power skiff. I blew the powerhead on the pro 50 yamaha on it. Sold the boat, trailer and what was left of the outboard for $600. I regret it to this day. Thanks for the pics. Keep em coming!


----------



## cutrunner

Damn that's cheap..
That 50 is the perfect motor for this boat, the 70 is fun though


----------



## junkin35

Post the video Cut!!! I've got a mute button if your voice gets too annoying. Hahahahaha!

;D


----------



## dawsonwl

Post it! There aren't any good videos of a hobie power skiff out there, I am sure your boat will make any video look awesome


----------



## cutrunner

Demonstration of the "power" skiff lol


----------



## cutrunner

There's been a lot of interest in these boats lately and I'm just giving the thread a bump to maybe help a few out.
I suppose I also can update it as I have done a ton of small mods since I last updated


----------



## firecat1981

Updates are good


----------



## junkin35

And updates with much pics are even better!

[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## Muskrat80

Great Build Cut! I managed to pick up one of these hulls this summer, and I'm going to start on it in the spring. After seeing your build, I'm excited to get it out on the water. 

I also have a johnson 70 on mine (with a bad powerhead), I'm afraid it may be too heavy for my hull with my 300lb self aboard as the scum line looks like it sits below the scuppers. I'm considering going with a johnson 50 for weight savings. 

I've lived in vero, and Ft. Pierce before, even though I'm in NY now. I'm coming down to Vero for Christmas to visit the grandparents, and sure would love the opportunity to see your rig in person.


----------



## cutrunner

Muskrat
Thanks for the kind words. I never thought me rebuilding this boat would spark the interest in so many others to do the same.
If your coming to the area shoot me a pm when you know for sure when and we can set something up, I've got a flexible schedule.


Btw I forgot to put up some more pictures.. I've been doing a lot of offshore fishing as of late and I've been getting a hankering to get back on the flats/backcountry so if weather is nice sometime this week I will do a morning trip and snap some photos


----------



## Muskrat80

Sounds great, thanks! And yes, get some pics up...us hopeful restorers need to keep the fire stoked with pictures of what could be

I'll be coming down around the 22nd, and staying about a week. I wish I was bringing the hull with me, it would be warm enough to get some work done. It would be much easier to find experienced people to give it a look  and give me an idea if I have any transom issues, etc. Also, center consoles are pretty rare up here, and places like marine liquidators just don't exist. I'd probably have a field day in there even though I'd like to keep the budget reasonable. 

I have a quick question for you Cut- I've been reading up on composites, and I'm assuming that since these hulls have kevlar that they have epoxy in the layup? I've read that polyester resin isn't commonly used with kevlar and carbon fiber--is there truth to that? 

And if so, does that mean that any repairs should be made with epoxy?


----------



## cutrunner

I believe the boats are built with vinylester resin. Reason I say so is because I know what epoxy and polyester resin smell like when they are being sanded/grinded/cut into, and it smells like neither.
I've most of my repairs with polyester (yea shame on me..yadayada) not to mention all the gelcoat is polyester..
No problems here
What year is your hobie?


----------



## Muskrat80

Mine's an 87-Omni built. From what I've read the true California built hulls like yours are guaranteed quality. I've seen a couple threads mentioning the Omni built boats, and nobody seems to bash the quality, but I'm assuming it would be nearly impossible to verify that they're identical to the west coast hulls right?

I have a couple repairs to make. One small circular puncture/crack about the size of a quarter, and a 3 inch crack on the side below the stripe but forward enough to be above the water line by the looks of it. I'm going to start my own thread when I actually get down to business.


----------



## cutrunner

Oh nice, no bow or stern rails. Those two repairs are simple. Every california built hobie I've seen was quality built, but I honestly haven't seen a omni in person. I know the calaboogies are pretty poor quality.
My weather window to go fish was today and I was too busy. Next monday looks perfect


----------



## hccstud8

Cut - Is there any way you can elaborate on the way you cut out the tops of the back humps for storage. I'm looking at using one for storage and the other for a small livewell. Ive been looking all over to try and find a hatch that will fit, but I'm not having much luck. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cutrunner

I simply just cut the hole to the shape I wanted with a small jigsaw, glassed some fiberglass strips to the bottomside tomake the hatch lips. But I later found out there are plastic hatches that will fit those humps perfectly. Had I known about them I would have just gone with the plastic hatches. I will forewarn you though, making one of those humps into an livewell would be no easy task. Nit to mention it will make the boat list to one side.


----------



## hccstud8

Cut - do you by chance know where you found the hatch that fits those humps? And as far as live well goes, I was thinking small like 2/3 gallons. Just big enough for live shrimp and bait fish. Yet to be determined. More storage is my number one priority. Thanks


----------



## cutrunner

Forum member Ducknut found them, shoot him a pm and he will get you hooked up.


----------



## Gramps

Hatch - Jim Black 581-714-04 7 x 14 Inch Arctic White Boat Deck Hatch


Site - www.GreatLakesSkipper.com


----------



## dawsonwl

here is another option, I saw a guy on the Hobie power skiff facebook page who did this mod to his boat, I asked him to send me some detail pictures. I am really contemplating on making this mod to my Hobie, it seems that it would have a cleaner look than just adding a standard hatch.


----------



## cutrunner

Get that guy to join on here, his hobie looks pretty serious.
I don't do facebook


----------



## hccstud8

I really like that besides the exposed hinges on the top. The idea of trying to cram everything through a 7x14 hatch seems limiting. Decisions...Decisions


----------



## cutrunner

Ok so its been a while, haven't used the boat as much as I want so its up for sale.
HA! Just kidding
as some of you guys remember I kinda teased you and told you big changes are coming for the hobie.
well now that the deal is Final here's the scoop.

I will soon be hanging a very clean low hour 2002 yamaha 90hp 2 stroke inshore, yamaha digital gauges, teleflex hydraulic steering with tilt wheel helm. I'm excited

But for now I've done a couple more little things here and there. You know, because it didn't already have enough "add ons"..

I added interior led lights, and a fusion Bluetooth device for the stereo so I dont have to deal with an aux cable anymore
pics
URL=http://s1210.photobucket.com/user/Roycebrooker/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140601_185459.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Recidivists

A 90, huh? Looks clean, as usual.


----------



## cutrunner

Yea unfortunately a $8000 Yamaha f70 isn't in the budget right now.
but the 90 yamaha is a bulletproof motor and weighs the same as my 70 johnson, and will more than likely get better fuel mileage so for now it only makes sense. Plus no more premixing! And it might be a little faster


----------



## cutrunner

Ok so I need some opinions...
When I install the new guages and I remove the old ones none of the existing holes are going to work as I'm going to have another big guage.
so I'm going to make a thin plate to cover the old holes and mount the new stuff.
should I, make a thin piece of fiberglass with white gelcoat, a thin piece of white starboard (like everyone usually does), or a thin piece of teak with 5 coats of west system clear epoxy?
I want to do the teak but I know to make it look "correct" I'm going to need teak in a few other places. Which I'm fine with... I'm just not sure if the teak look will work on my skiff with more "modern" styling.
what would you do?


----------



## Recidivists

Man... it would be a shame to have to add the teak.  You'd have to at least make the rear hatch lids the same to get some continuity.  Glass and gel coat would look the best.  Could you add the backer underneath and glass in the holes? (I know it's cramped and means more glasswork)

Starboard is the easiest.


----------



## cutrunner

I can make a fiber glass "plate" easily. I dont have the matching original white ge lcoat anymore to fill in the old holes or
I would


----------



## Creek Runner

Why not use a thin piece of aluminum and have it cut from a CNC with beveled edges and have it powder coated to what ever color scheme you got going on the boat? 

Or make a fiberglass panel, and then have it water transferred printed carbon fiber? Or what ever color you want.


----------



## DuckNut

x2 on what Creek said.

The starboard route looks like ________ (fill in the blank with a multitude of four letter words).


----------



## cutrunner

I can make a panel out of carbon fiber too
I already have the west system with clear hardner


----------



## Recidivists

CreekRunner is talking about water transferring a carbon fiber print onto the fiberglass panel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pq2mkrVflkU

It might look cool.  I don't know about the durability of the print, as I have no experience.

I assume the interior auto shops are the ones to ask.


----------



## Recidivists

http://www.mydipkit.com/index.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgEjrtBprlo


----------



## Creek Runner

> CreekRunner is talking about water transferring a carbon fiber print onto the fiberglass panel:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pq2mkrVflkU
> 
> It might look cool.  I don't know about the durability of the print, as I have no experience.
> 
> I assume the interior auto shops are the ones to ask.


Correct, pretty cool stuff. It's the same process used on sport boats panels, etc etc. pretty cheap to do as well. Not the most durable but not crappy either. 

Of course if you can do a real carbon fiber panel and already have the stuff that would be my choice.


----------



## cutrunner

This ain't AutoZone, fake carbon fiber isn't welcome here lol.
I guess its real carbon fiber.


----------



## Recidivists

Oh, shizznit. A dark carbon fiber panel would be nice. 

Just playing with your beauty of a boat.

Do what you want. It's already eye candy.


----------



## cutrunner

I've never used carbon fiber yet but I imagine a flat "mold" can't be hard..
I still like the way cleared teak looks, just dont think it belongs on this boat.


----------



## Dmagee

I like the aft LEDs, do you have any pix of how you mounted the troling motor? Did you get rid of the bow cleat? 

I got one of those fusion Bluetooth recivers for free for the Parker. It works great but I have a satolite texting unit so I have to use an iPod on one and a iPhone on the other so I can use them at the same time.

Big boat problems! 

I'm thinking about getting another and wiring it direct to the amp on the Hobie and go headless. Don't know if it will work but if it keeps the dash clean it's worth the try.

Carbon would look good but how do you keep it from turning yellow?


----------



## cutrunner

I can take a few pics of the trolling motor setup for you I just used a quick release and moved the cleat a couple inches over to clear the trolling motor.
I dont have a stereo head unit, only the fusion bluetooth plugged right into the amp. Simple and clean.
My skiff stays in my garage Always unless I'm using it so sunlight isn't a big problem but the resin is a special clear resin with UV inhibitors. 
Theres led's in the bow too


----------



## zlenart1

This thread definitely peaked my interest because I just spent the past hour and a half going through it. I'm now really considering selling my gheenoe classic to try to find one of these but I saw you mention different builds the omin-build and other ones. Where can I find the info I need to tell these apart to make sure I don't buy one of the crappier ones?


----------



## Dmagee

If the hull number starts with CCM or HCC it was built by hobie. If it starts with SIG it was built by Omni. Omni built more power skiffs than any one else. 

HCE indicates Europe but I don't think there's such a thing as a European Hobie Skiff.


----------



## zlenart1

> If the hull number starts with CCM or HCC it was built by hobie. If it starts with SIG it was built by Omni. Omni built more power skiffs than any one else.
> 
> HCE indicates Europe but I don't think there's such a thing as a European Hobie Skiff.


Is there a significant difference between the CCM and the SIG boats? wanna make sure I'm getting a solid built hull


----------



## cutrunner

Yea big difference.
on the stripersonline.com forum there was a guy with one on there and the quality was really lacking.
the ccm boats really are the best of the hobies. 
This thread has influenced probably at least 6 people to go out and buy one. All of which still own and love their boats.
you wont be disappointed.
heck, squid ink has like 4 of them, for real


----------



## Dmagee

Ok, this is what I've noticed on the later models. Omni boats built in 86 have the foam core stringers just like the original CCM hulls made by Hobie. Some where in 87 Omni changed the stringers to solid fiberglass stringers. The original Hobie's have tons of foam and some have three drain plugs because of all the foam. The Omni's have less and less foam as you get closer to 90's. This sounds bad but you don't need tuns of foam and the more you have the more water it soaks up. Both hulls that I have with foam stringers and fiberglass stringers have the same amount of stress cracks. The Omni hulls that I have were laminated properly, no air bubbles in the corners ex. The cap is a hit or miss, the boat that I have that was wrecked didn't have any stress cracks from air pockets. But the boat that I'm rebuilding had a lot of sloppy air bubbles in the cap that I had to grind out and glass. The one advantage to the fiber glass stringers that I've noticed is that it's easer to fit a fuel tank under the deck and install a bilge pump. Don't get caught up in all that stuff, all Hobie's have balsa transoms and when people repower they over tighten the bolts and they crush the transom. 

That's the best I can help you, I've only owned Hobie's, Omni's, and Rasor's.


----------



## zlenart1

Ok well I didn't realize it but I actually went through squids hull build first and then this one. I really want one but I'm in college right now so we'll see if I can find the money to get one. Ifa really good deal pops up I might just grab it because I've wanted a project boat for a while as I want to learn how to do fiberglass repairs and what not and this boat sounds like a perfect one for me. If I can score a deal and get the hull how I want then I can sell my gheenoe and buy a real nice engine.


----------



## cutrunner

> Ok, this is what I've noticed on the later models. Omni boats built in 86 have the foam core stringers just like the original CCM hulls made by Hobie. Some where in 87 Omni changed the stringers to solid fiberglass stringers. The original Hobie's have tons of foam and some have three drain plugs because of all the foam. The Omni's have less and less foam as you get closer to 90's. This sounds bad but you don't need tuns of foam and the more you have the more water it soaks up. Both hulls that I have with foam stringers and fiberglass stringers have the same amount of stress cracks. The Omni hulls that I have were laminated properly, no air bubbles in the corners ex. The cap is a hit or miss, the boat that I have that was wrecked didn't have any stress cracks from air pockets. But the boat that I'm rebuilding had a lot of sloppy air bubbles in the cap that I had to grind out and glass. The one advantage to the fiber glass stringers that I've noticed is that it's easer to fit a fuel tank under the deck and install a bilge pump. Don't get caught up in all that stuff, all Hobie's have balsa transoms and when people repower they over tighten the bolts and they crush the transom.
> 
> That's the best I can help you, I've only owned Hobie's, Omni's, and Rasor's.


I have an 85 ccm boat and my stringers are solid fiberglass


----------



## cutrunner

URL=http://s1210.photobucket.com/user/Roycebrooker/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140620_122640.jpg.html]







[/URL]
Bam!
got a whole lot of 're rigging to do


----------



## junkin35

Damn Cut, that thing is gonna fly. Alright, time to start looking for something to replace the Honda. I feel like I'm getting left in the dust just looking at pics.


----------



## kfa4303

Sweetness Cut!!!!! She's a beauty. What does the "Inshore" badge on the Yami mean? Is it like the red stripe, 2-stroke "Enduro" models that are so popular on guide and lodge boats? Also, what's would be a decent price for a mid-late 90's 30hp Yami (I prefer 2-stroke)? I hear nothing, but goo things about them and I may need to up grade from my trusty vintage OMC 2-stroke to something a but more modern. Perhaps even something from this century :/ Keep the pics coming. Have fun rigging the boat. Many thanks.


----------



## cutrunner

Haha honestly I have no idea what makes an "inshore" an "inshore". Its not an enduro as it has oil injection and all the bells and whistles. On the 115 "inshore" it has a completely different lower unit. The 30 horse should range from $800-$1500 depending on hours and condition. I personally perfer the "newer" 25hp yamaha though. Seen too many of the 30's blow up


----------



## cutrunner

> Damn Cut, that thing is gonna fly.  Alright, time to start looking for something to replace the Honda. I feel like I'm getting left in the dust just looking at pics.


Keep the Honda
those things get AMAZING gas mileage


----------



## Creek Runner

Looking good cut, wondering what mph difference you get from the old rude. 

The only difference from the regular 90hp and inshore series is the decals and at the time it was the only 90hp to have the flush attachment, which later trickled to all engines.


----------



## cutrunner

Ahhh history lesson lol.
I wish it had the lower unit that the 115 inshore has...
I got most of the steering done, new battery cables hooked up, shift hooked up, fuel hooked up. Still gotta cut another hole for the other guage. Turn out I won't need to make a "dash cover" . Im happy about that. There is 1/16 of an inch room between the existing guage hole and the new helm for the other new guage. Tight fit but it will look good.
gotta get ready for my keys trip this july


----------



## cutrunner

URL=http://s1210.photobucket.com/user/Roycebrooker/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140625_231754.jpg.html]







[/URL]
Bam
she's all rigged, hydraulic steering with tilt wheel, yamaha digital guages and 90hp yamaha.
Just gotta bleed the steering and take it for a trial run. I also changed the fuel pump, water pump, yea oil, spark plugs, and thermostat, and also verified the operation of the warning alarm


----------



## cutrunner

Took it for a short trial run during dusk yesterday. Put 20 miles on it. I can already tell its better on gas than the johnson was. Also fully loaded (fuel, water, ice) it went right up to 45 mph with ease and the prop is way off. Im thinking right prop and light load and 50mph will be a very real number. As for anyone that thinks that is too fast, yea its faster than it
Needs to be but at 45mph it just glides, doesn't chine walk or porpoise, you could let go of the wheel if you wanted to (but I wouldn't)


----------



## kfa4303

Great job on the rigging Cut! Nice and tidy. Shipshape all the way. 50 mph would be amazing in that little ripper. I think I'm too much of a wuss to go that fast, but I'll wave at ya when you zoom by. If I ever win the lottery, I'm going to betray my tinboat roots and track down one of these hulls myself. There was on for sale in the Pensacola c-list recently, I believe, but it was out of my budget. Thanks for the tip on the "newer" 25hp Yamis too. I currently run a vintage OMC 20hp, which is surprisingly plucky, but they rated the hp differently back then, I believe (at the crank vs. the prop as on more modern motors), so it may not be equivalent to a modern 20hp. Do you think the extra 5 hp in the Yami would be noticeable on a 14' tinny, or would I need to jump to a 30hp to "feel it"? Between the extra hp, the more accurate prop rating and newer/better prop w/thru hull exhaust, etc... I think I might actually gaining a little more than 5 hp, or is that wishful thinking? Thanks again. Be sure to post some pic of that beauty zooming on the water.


----------



## cutrunner

Thanks!
One of the newer 25's will be plenty. The thru hub prop alone will change the boat completely


----------



## Hunter1

The 90 really looks the business  I would think that you should be able to hit 50+ in the right conditions, nice!

I have finally have mine up and running after a trip to the shop, along with cable and linkage adjustment. Sea trials are over, these boats really are silly light and fun to drive. My 90' 85HP Yamaha is heavish, but man does that thing rip when the prop blades take a nice bite. ;D


----------



## cutrunner

Yea it rips no doubt 
well now I've hit 47 mph..
but I still have the wrong prop, im going to start swapping props soon. 
Also I think I might need a jack plate. With the engine mounted on the highest hole it still runs low in the water, to the point that when trimmed down throws a spray out both sides of the transom..
if I could raise it another 2 inches and get a different prop on there 50 would be ezpz


----------



## kfa4303

Just curious Cut, how do you test various props without actually buying them? Do shops have take-home floor models, or do you buy them all and just end up with a bunch of random props?


----------



## cutrunner

Im just fortunate because I have a very good friend that owns a prop shop and stocks alot of inventory, basically I can try whatever I want, so long as I dont damage it


----------



## kfa4303

That is handy! I gotta get some better friends. Btw, you recently recommended to me a "newer" 25hp Yami vs. the older 30hp models. What years constitute "newer"? I'm a vintage 2-stroke guy, so anything build after 1975 is "new" to me  Not that it matters much. I almost never see any old Yamis for sale up here in my neck of the woods (Tallahassee/N. FL). I think it's because people have lots less money to spend and like them and hold on to them so long. My neighbor has a mid-90s-early 2000s 115 Yami on his family cruiser and loves it. I hear it rumble to life on the muffs almost every weekend. Thank again.


----------



## cutrunner

I think they changed it in 1997-98 and up are good
2 cylinders not 3


----------



## Godzuki86

Nice job Royce. In my personal biased opinion I think it looks wayyyy better with a grey motor on it ;D

47mph?! Guess I have to step my game up!

Andy


----------



## cutrunner

Added a few more bells and whistles over the weekend, im very happy with it. Pics to come tonite


----------



## Godzuki86

Waiting.....


----------



## cutrunner

So i added a fuel management system to the boat, upgraded the gps to a raymarine with downvision, and had a welder friend of mine at American custom yachts build me a custom leaning post/backrest that allows me to still have a large cooler seat to open completely. Pics


----------



## cutrunner




----------



## cutrunner




----------



## cutrunner




----------



## Godzuki86

Man that first picture is really awesome


----------



## cutrunner

Yea my inside the garage pictures always come out like crap


----------



## Recidivists

I love the backrest. Beautiful boat.


----------



## cutrunner

Why thank you Rec
we should trade fishing trips some time


----------



## hookemdano

Beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Jonbiz

Your boat is awesome. The back hatches. Did you make them? Want to do the same thing.


----------



## TidalTerry

jrod0785 said:


> *Re: My "new to me" skiff*
> 
> I like the lines of the boat! Looks like you have a solid start to a awesome project. And while looking at it more, kind of looks like the lines Brett is going for on the "Next" on his last post.





cutrunner said:


> *Re: My "new to me" skiff*
> 
> Finally had some time to get some work in on the boat. It looks like the previous owner shot the inside of the boat with birdshot cuz theres holes everywhere.. So i started sanding so i can cabosil the small holes and glass the bigger ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking about powering it with a mid 90s 70 hp evinrude 2 stroke power tnt. What do u guys think?(draft not a serious issue)


----------



## TidalTerry

Tidal Terry says had a 50 two stroke and way too much for the boat, sat low in back but it would scream. Wish I had never sold the boat and now best friend who had a perfectly new Tohatsu 30 turned it down. In my humble opinion that combination would be absolutely perfect for the utility. We are looking for anyone in SE with the utility hobie. My 15 came with a 70 2stroke OMC and the seller told me his wife would not ride in it and it was scary and I can understand. Boat is so far ahead of its time and real shame it is not make with the all the titanium, kelvar and glass it once was. Tried to drill through floor and took forever. Boat come from Florida where it was used as a flounder "gigger" and made its way to Brunswick, Ga. Any Hobies preferably utility models available please contact me under Tidal Terry. Many thanks, TT


----------

